# Siamo sicuri che il sesso più bello è quello con sentimento?



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

*Siamo sicuri che il sesso più bello è quello con sentimento?*

Attrazione fatale
Un giorno viene una ragazza in ufficio a cercare lavoro mi mostra il suo book e alla fine chiedo una mail per inviare gli eventuali casting e gli lascio il mio biglietto da visita, l’avvicinamento di lei per consegnargli il biglietto, mi fece provare  una sensazione strana, ero inebriato dal  suo profumo di pelle!  
noto che anche lei,deve aver avuto la stessa sensazione dato che  mi rimaneva praticamente incollata a parlare, tutti e due con la mano sul biglietto, poi  lo lascio lo prende e va via.
Il giorno dopo mi chiama per incontrarci  che vuole parlarmi, dandomi un  appuntamento in un bar verso mezzogiorno, ci incontriamo e  come sempre  la solita sensazione, attrazione chimica, questa volta non riesco a staccarmi da lei! la invito a pranzo, andiamo in un agriturismo! mentre mangiamo inizia ad raccontarmi  la sua storia di come  sta vivendo con questo fidanzato, dice che è una storia finita in quanto lui l ‘ha tradita, pur avendolo perdonato  e riavvicinato non riesce più a viverla come prima, quasi non sento le sue parole c’è questa attrazione che mi inebria  non ho nemmeno fame, ho solo voglia di lei  è chimica come una calamita mi attrae sempre di più, finiamo a mangiare, usciamo lei mi chiede di accendergli una sigaretta, questa volta arrivo troppo vicino, non riesco a fare a meno di baciarla  le mie labbra si attaccano alle sue, comincia  un bacio appassionato, sento tutti brividi che mi percorrono per  tutto il corpo  mai provato una attrazione simile, nonostante mi sia baciato con tantissime ragazze,  mai  provato una sensazione così travolgente!non smettiamo più! andiamo verso macchina abbracciati  e baciandoci, le apro lo sportello, continuiamo a baciarci  e ci sediamo tutti e due nel sedile passeggero, non la smettiamo più!
Ci baciamo sempre più appassionatamente, cominciamo a spogliarci  a vicenda, la voglia di fare l ‘amore ci travolge!
E’  un amore travolgente quello che facciamo, sembriamo un unico corpo, proviamo gli stessi brividi negli stessi attimi,  è stupendo! una sensazione così bella, sembrava la prima  volta che facevo l ‘amore,  mai  provato prima pur essendo stato con tantissime donne! 
Era fantastico sembrava non finire mai, a lei piace in continuazione, mi trasmette tutti i sui brividi è stupendo, sublime non ci sono aggettivi per descriverlo.
Ci riprendiamo accorgendoci che era passato tantissimo tempo,
ci guardiamo un po’ sconvolti  di quanto accaduto, dice che è la prima volta che gli succede una cosa del genere,  non sa spiegarselo! mi prega di  riaccompagnarla alla sua macchina, arriviamo senza  guardarci e senza parlare, pensierosi di quello che ci era accaduto, ci separiamo senza nemmeno baciarci, solo con un semplice ciao e in silenzio ci allontaniamo ognuno con la sua macchina, eravamo rimasti scossi da quell’incontro!

Da quel giorno non l 'ho più vista ne sentita, tantomeno  cercata, ho continuato la mia solita vita.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

*riflessione*

Come si fa a dire che la prima volta non può essere mai la più bella?

Come si fa a dire che il sesso senza sentimento è vuoto?


Maurizio


----------



## Spider (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come si fa a dire che la prima volta non può essere mai la più bella?
> 
> Come si fa a dire che il sesso senza sentimento è vuoto?
> 
> ...


...a Maurì... fatte meno canne... è meglio!


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Attrazione fatale
> Un giorno viene una ragazza in ufficio a cercare lavoro mi mostra il suo book e alla fine chiedo una mail per inviare gli eventuali casting e gli lascio il mio biglietto da visita, l’avvicinamento di lei per consegnargli il biglietto, mi fece provare  una sensazione strana, ero inebriato dal  suo profumo di pelle!
> noto che anche lei,deve aver avuto la stessa sensazione dato che  mi rimaneva praticamente incollata a parlare, tutti e due con la mano sul biglietto, poi  lo lascio lo prende e va via.
> Il giorno dopo mi chiama per incontrarci  che vuole parlarmi, dandomi un  appuntamento in un bar verso mezzogiorno, ci incontriamo e  come sempre  la solita sensazione, attrazione chimica, questa volta non riesco a staccarmi da lei! la invito a pranzo, andiamo in un agriturismo! mentre mangiamo inizia ad raccontarmi  la sua storia di come  sta vivendo con questo fidanzato, dice che è una storia finita in quanto lui l ‘ha tradita, pur avendolo perdonato  e riavvicinato non riesce più a viverla come prima, quasi non sento le sue parole c’è questa attrazione che mi inebria  non ho nemmeno fame, ho solo voglia di lei  è chimica come una calamita mi attrae sempre di più, finiamo a mangiare, usciamo lei mi chiede di accendergli una sigaretta, questa volta arrivo troppo vicino, non riesco a fare a meno di baciarla  le mie labbra si attaccano alle sue, comincia  un bacio appassionato, sento tutti brividi che mi percorrono per  tutto il corpo  mai provato una attrazione simile, nonostante mi sia baciato con tantissime ragazze,  mai  provato una sensazione così travolgente!non smettiamo più! andiamo verso macchina abbracciati  e baciandoci, le apro lo sportello, continuiamo a baciarci  e ci sediamo tutti e due nel sedile passeggero, non la smettiamo più!
> ...


Bella Maurì, e poi ti sei svegliato tutto sudato?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...a Maurì... fatte meno canne... è meglio!


Di avventure ne ho avute tante, ne ho e ne avrò ancora , solo che questa che ho raccontato mi ha lasciato il segno, non so se sei stato universitario io sono uno di quelli che passava da un letto ad un altro con le ragazze, non ne hai mai conosciuti, allora si vede che proprio tu eri uno di quelli che si sfasciavano di canne.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bella Maurì, e poi ti sei svegliato tutto sudato?


Vedi posso  permettermi di scegliere e dire anche no, non mi aspetto che tu possa capire, data la tua difficoltà di rimorchiare.


Maurizio


----------



## Spider (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Di avventure ne ho avute tante, ne ho e ne avrò ancora , solo che questa che ho raccontato mi ha lasciato il segno, non so se sei stato universitario io sono uno di quelli che passava da un letto ad un altro con le ragazze, non ne hai mai conosciuti, allora si vede che proprio tu eri uno di quelli che si sfasciavano di canne.
> 
> Maurizio


maurizio, sei un personaggio simpatico, ma certo non incanti...
non parlarmi di università... ti prego... e le canne... quelli si bei tempi...
forse se a tempo debito te ne facevi qualcuna in più, con la compagna di turno.. 
tutto quello che hai solo "immaginato" sarebbe stato possibile...
ma che vuoi farci.. ogni lasciata è persa.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vedi posso  permettermi di scegliere e dire anche no, non mi aspetto che tu possa capire, data la tua difficoltà di rimorchiare.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Maurì, sai di sto racconto cosa m'è piaciuto di più? Che ci hai messo anche il titolo: "Attrazione fatale". Bello ed originalissimo, peraltro.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Attrazione fatale
> Un giorno viene una ragazza in ufficio a cercare lavoro mi mostra il suo book e alla fine chiedo una mail per inviare gli eventuali casting e gli lascio il mio biglietto da visita, l’avvicinamento di lei per consegnargli il biglietto, mi fece provare  una sensazione strana, ero inebriato dal  suo profumo di pelle!
> noto che anche lei,deve aver avuto la stessa sensazione dato che  mi rimaneva praticamente incollata a parlare, tutti e due con la mano sul biglietto, poi  lo lascio lo prende e va via.
> Il giorno dopo mi chiama per incontrarci  che vuole parlarmi, dandomi un  appuntamento in un bar verso mezzogiorno, ci incontriamo e  come sempre  la solita sensazione, attrazione chimica, questa volta non riesco a staccarmi da lei! la invito a pranzo, andiamo in un agriturismo! mentre mangiamo inizia ad raccontarmi  la sua storia di come  sta vivendo con questo fidanzato, dice che è una storia finita in quanto lui l ‘ha tradita, pur avendolo perdonato  e riavvicinato non riesce più a viverla come prima, quasi non sento le sue parole c’è questa attrazione che mi inebria  non ho nemmeno fame, ho solo voglia di lei  è chimica come una calamita mi attrae sempre di più, finiamo a mangiare, usciamo lei mi chiede di accendergli una sigaretta, questa volta arrivo troppo vicino, non riesco a fare a meno di baciarla  le mie labbra si attaccano alle sue, comincia  un bacio appassionato, sento tutti brividi che mi percorrono per  tutto il corpo  mai provato una attrazione simile, nonostante mi sia baciato con tantissime ragazze,  mai  provato una sensazione così travolgente!non smettiamo più! andiamo verso macchina abbracciati  e baciandoci, le apro lo sportello, continuiamo a baciarci  e ci sediamo tutti e due nel sedile passeggero, non la smettiamo più!
> ...


vuoi fare concorrenza a tebe? non ci siamo


----------



## Leda (16 Luglio 2012)

Tessò, quella che hai descritto è sicuramente stata un'esperienza molto intensa, e certamente bellissima sul piano delle sensazioni (non intendo solo sessuali) e delle emozioni.
Non mi sono mai sognata di dire - perchè non lo penso, mica per altro - che affinchè il sesso sia bello debbano esserci necessariamente di mezzo dei sentimenti.
Però diciamo pure che, fintantochè non mi smentirai con un qualche racconto che parli di sentimenti, tu nei riguardi di questi ultimi usi massicce dosi di evitamento. Nessun giudizio, nessuna diagnosi: mera constatazione alla luce di quello che, fino ad oggi, hai esposto di te. La vuotezza di cui parlavo in un altro 3d è questa. Vuotezza affettiva.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> maurizio, sei un personaggio simpatico, ma certo non incanti...
> non parlarmi di università... ti prego... e le canne... quelli si bei tempi...
> forse se a tempo debito te ne facevi qualcuna in più, con la compagna di turno..
> tutto quello che hai solo "immaginato" sarebbe stato possibile...
> ma che vuoi farci.. ogni lasciata è persa.


Se ti fa sentire meno sfigato pensare che sia inventata credici pure, non me ne può fregare di meno,  se sei uno di quelli che per fare un buon sesso ci voglia sentimento non ho altro da aggiungere.

Mai fatte le canne, se le facevano e fanno gli sfascioni  di sinistra, ho  sempre vestito  alla moda, facevo il modello ai tempi dell 'universita.

Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mai fatte le canne, se le facevano e fanno gli sfascioni  di sinistra, ho  sempre vestito  alla moda, facevo il modello ai tempi dell 'universita.


AIUTATEMI.


----------



## Leda (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se ti fa sentire meno sfigato pensare che sia inventata credici pure, non me ne può fregare di meno, se sei uno di quelli che per fare un buon sesso ci voglia sentimento non ho altro da aggiungere.
> 
> Mai fatte le canne, se le facevano e fanno gli sfascioni di sinistra, ho sempre vestito alla moda, facevo il modello ai tempi dell 'universita.
> 
> Maurizio





Joey Blow ha detto:


> AIUTATEMI.


Arrivo! 
Sono una sfasciona di sinistra e non mi sono mai fatta le canne. C'ho provato e mi veniva la nausea :carneval:


----------



## Spider (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se ti fa sentire meno sfigato pensare che sia inventata credici pure, non me ne può fregare di meno,  se sei uno di quelli che per fare un buon sesso ci voglia sentimento non ho altro da aggiungere.
> 
> Mai fatte le canne, se le facevano e fanno gli sfascioni  di sinistra, ho  sempre vestito  alla moda, facevo il modello ai tempi dell 'universita.
> 
> Maurizio


..avevo capito il tipo...

fare il modello... come se fosse un vanto...
 pura estetica.. il vuoto intorno.

il sesso senza sentimenti può essere bellissimo...

ma tu non hai provato neanche quello con i "sentimenti"!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho  sempre vestito  alla moda, facevo il modello ai tempi dell 'universita.
> 
> Maurizio


ecco perchè cucchi allora, sei bello ricco e fascinoso. Mi sto rodendo il fegato dall'invidia.
Tutte tu te le scopi eh?

Luca


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Tessò, quella che hai descritto è sicuramente stata un'esperienza molto intensa, e certamente bellissima sul piano delle sensazioni (non intendo solo sessuali) e delle emozioni.
> Non mi sono mai sognata di dire - perchè non lo penso, mica per altro - che affinchè il sesso sia bello debbano esserci necessariamente di mezzo dei sentimenti.
> Però diciamo pure che, fintantochè non mi smentirai con un qualche racconto che parli di sentimenti, tu nei riguardi di questi ultimi usi massicce dosi di evitamento. Nessun giudizio, nessuna diagnosi: mera constatazione alla luce di quello che, fino ad oggi, hai esposto di te. La vuotezza di cui parlavo in un altro 3d è questa. Vuotezza affettiva.


Non credo nella coppia, non ci ho mai creduto, ne ho mai avuto relazioni che non finivano la sera stessa, ho cominciato ad essere frivolo da piccolo e non ho più smesso.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non credo nella coppia, non ci ho mai creduto, ne ho mai avuto relazioni che non finivano la sera stessa, ho cominciato ad essere frivolo da piccolo e non ho più smesso.
> 
> Maurizio


AIUTO 2 LA VENDETTA

luca


----------



## Flavia (16 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Arrivo!
> Sono una sfasciona di sinistra e non mi sono mai fatta le canne. C'ho provato e mi veniva la nausea :carneval:


ecco perchè sei così simpatica!
OT strano che ti venisse la nausea in teoria la cannabis dovrebbe farla passare
 ( mai fatta una canna in vita mia)


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ecco perchè cucchi allora, sei bello ricco e fascinoso. Mi sto rodendo il fegato dall'invidia.
> Tutte tu te le scopi eh?
> 
> Luca



Vedi, frequento una discoteca dove sono sempre invitato al tavolo del proprietario, ci sono persone così ricche che pur essendo molto benestante, mi fanno sentire quasi povero al loro cospetto, i ricchi sono altri io sono solo benestante.

Maurizio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Immagino che non tutti possano annoverare un'esperienza del genere nella vita

Io ci credo che ti sia successa


----------



## stellina (16 Luglio 2012)

maurizio guarda mettiamo pure che io possa credere alla tua storia. anzi guarda io ci credo e da qui capisco molto dei tuoi pensieri anche nell'altro 3d. forse fai un lavoro con i book che magari si presta a incontrare quelle donne magari un po' disinibite che credono che dartela bene sia sinonimo di poi quello mi fa lavorare. da qui capisco anche perchè essendo in un mondo così tu generalizzi a tutte le donne. però vorrei rivelarti una cosa: non sono tutte così disinibite...cioè dai nel parcheggio di un agriturismo subito dopo pranzo, in pieno giorno....ma suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. ma ste donne porche le conosci tutte tu!!!! io ho mille amiche e nessuna farebbe così...al massimo ti chiederebbe di andare in un posto più appartato:carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vedi, frequento una discoteca dove sono sempre invitato al tavolo del proprietario, ci sono persone così ricche che pur essendo molto benestante, mi fanno sentire quasi povero al loro cospetto, i ricchi sono altri io sono solo benestante.
> 
> Maurizio


...............................


Luca


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Comunque non costituirei classifiche sulla tipologia di sesso più bella

Insomma....potrebbe arrivare Santa Teresa d'Avila e dirci che un'avventura del genere è nulla in confronto a quanto provato da lei


----------



## Leda (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> AIUTO 2 LA VENDETTA
> 
> luca


Arrivo! (e due)
L'aiuto servirebbe a Maurizio, non a te, solo che lui non se ne accorge


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Immagino che non tutti possano annoverare un'esperienza del genere nella vita
> 
> Io ci credo che ti sia successa


Anche io credo agli alieni


luca


----------



## Spider (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non credo nella coppia, non ci ho mai creduto, ne ho mai avuto relazioni che non finivano la sera stessa, ho cominciato ad essere frivolo da piccolo e non ho più smesso.
> 
> Maurizio


...ci sei nato... o ti hanno dato una botta in testa da piccolino?
... pensi di venire qua e sparare cazzate del genere.. ti faccia liberare  l'istinto?
Quello che hai scritto ... è quello che vorresti.. per non soffrire.. non sentirti umano...
fuori dai sentimenti... tutti vorremmo essere cosi.
neanche l'agente 007 è come ti descrivi tu.
la realtà, la tua realtà è ben diversa.

p.s. più si è frivoli... più si è dipendenti...
specialmente dalle cose materiali.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Comunque non costituirei classifiche sulla tipologia di sesso più bella
> 
> Insomma....potrebbe arrivare Santa Teresa d'Avila e dirci che un'avventura del genere è nulla in confronto a quanto provato da lei


e visto il partner non si fa fatica a crederLe


luca


----------



## Leda (16 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> p.s. più si è frivoli... più si è dipendenti...
> specialmente dalle cose materiali.


Quotone! E pensa quando non dovesse tirargli più...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Anche io credo agli alieni
> 
> 
> luca



e perchè secondo te maurizio avrebbe dovuto raccontare una palla del genere?


----------



## stellina (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Anche io credo agli alieni
> 
> 
> luca


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2012)

quanto pregiudizio grava sul nostro povero maurizio
par mi che non capisso un casso de sentimenti
Il sesso più bello che ci sia è quello in allegra compagnia
con un ingrediente che io chiamo la bella confidenza dentro un'intimità che si crea per accettazione reciproca...

Non essendo issimo non ho mai puntato sulle issime ma sempre e solo su quelle che gli altri non notavano...
E in leto le sorprese sono state sorprendenti....

Ho vissuto anch'io una storia stile Maurizio...
Non so come ci incontrammo andammo a pranzo e lì complice la vista e il buon pesce e un cameriere antipatico ci baciammo ridendo
poi finimmo in un porto a farci le coccole...
E lì appoggiata ad un muretto le mie mani che vanno dappertutto...
Azz...era mestruata....

Poi in auto le mostro delle partiture ma lei non so come abbia fatto me lo prese in bocca...e dato gli sguardi indiscreti pensai di guidare....

E ci "sposammo" il 19 di luglio...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Immagino che non tutti possano annoverare un'esperienza del genere nella vita
> 
> Io ci credo che ti sia successa



Chiara, quando scrivi si capisce subito, che sei una donna  con molta esperienza di vita, non come altri che sembrano aver vissuto solo intorno al cortile di casa.


Maurizio


----------



## stellina (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e perchè secondo te maurizio avrebbe dovuto raccontare una palla del genere?


chiara ti rispondo con una domanda. tu lo faresti nel primo pomeriggio nel parcheggio di un agriturismo dove magari passa anche il contadino col bestiame? o se ti prendesse la fregola cercheresti un posto appartato? da donna...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e perchè secondo te maurizio avrebbe dovuto raccontare una palla del genere?


Boh. Perchè certa gente spara cazzate, di solito?


----------



## Spider (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e perchè secondo te maurizio avrebbe dovuto raccontare una palla del genere?


...perchè Chiara, visto che sei "laureata",
 avrebbe dovuto puzzarti a naso l'artificiosità della descrizione... accademica, sterile, scevra da emozioni e sentimenti.
dettagliata fino alla nausea... un film.. più che un ricordo.
maurizio, e fa bene... immagina... 
quello che sarebbe potuto essere.. quello che magari gli sarebbe piaciuto capitasse...
non ciò che veramente .. è capitato!


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e perchè secondo te maurizio avrebbe dovuto raccontare una palla del genere?


per attirare l'attenzione? Per fare un esercizio stilistico?forse è solo un troll che si annoia e si è affezionato a questo forum.Non faccio lo psicologo non azzardo ipotesi ma do voce ad una sensazione.Signora Matraini non volevo metterla di cattivo umore, mi scuso per la battuta.


Luca


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

io ci credo

e mi dispiace molto che, poi, hai continuato la tua solita vita


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Secondo me non se l'è inventata....


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> hai continuato la tua solita vita


La solita vita in cui si tromba una tonica taglia 40 diversa ogni sera, dici?


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Secondo me non se l'è inventata....



più che altro si è inventato alla grande le storie dell'università!

statale di milano


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2012)

Io non so se sia vera o meno. Quello che mi continua a infastidire é la sensazione di vuoto. La voglia di esibire le prodezze e soprattutto la frase che lui ne ha quante ne vuole e che deve solo scartare quelle che non gli interessano ( o giù di lì)
Ma come si fa a dire una cosa del leggere anche se fosse vera? Boh


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> più che altro si è inventato alla grande le storie dell'università!
> 
> statale di milano


io parlo del sesso..... :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> chiara ti rispondo con una domanda. tu lo faresti nel primo pomeriggio nel parcheggio di un agriturismo dove magari passa anche il contadino col bestiame? o se ti prendesse la fregola cercheresti un posto appartato? da donna...


se è per questo l 'ho fatto anche sulla neve, alla fine di una discesa, ci vedevano dalla funivia, anche al mare in pieno giorno sopra il lettino coperti da un asciugamano, in uno chalet pieno di gente.

 l 'avete fatto solo chiusi in casa o in loghi sperduti? che fantasiosi nel sesso che siete.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La solita vita in cui si tromba una tonica taglia 40 diversa ogni sera, dici?


Una vita dedicata allo studio delle ossa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> chiara ti rispondo con una domanda. tu lo faresti nel primo pomeriggio nel parcheggio di un agriturismo dove magari passa anche il contadino col bestiame? o se ti prendesse la fregola cercheresti un posto appartato? da donna...



ho fatto qualcosa di simile


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La solita vita in cui si tromba una tonica taglia 40 diversa ogni sera, dici?



e tutto il contorno che propina sempre


----------



## Leda (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> io ci credo
> 
> e mi dispiace molto che, poi, hai continuato la tua solita vita


Effettivamente, anch'io la curiosità di sapere se e come avrebbe potuto ripetersi ce l'avrei avuta.
Va detto che hanno taciuto entrambi, però, sicchè...


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non so se sia vera o meno. Quello che mi continua a infastidire é la sensazione di vuoto.* La voglia di esibire le prodezze e soprattutto la frase che lui ne ha quante ne vuole e che deve solo scartare quelle che non gli interessano ( o giù di lì)*
> Ma come si fa a dire una cosa del leggere anche se fosse vera? Boh




Su questo sono d'accordo!


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se è per questo l 'ho fatto anche sulla neve, alla fine di una discesa, ci vedevano dalla funivia, anche al mare in pieno giorno sopra il lettino coperti da un asciugamano, in uno chalet pieno di gente.
> 
> * l 'avete fatto solo chiusi in casa o in loghi sperdut*i? che fantasiosi nel sesso che siete.
> 
> Maurizio



assolutamente no....ma non è che mettiamo i manifesti è!

non è che sei l'unico che tromba qui dentro!


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se è per questo l 'ho fatto anche sulla neve, alla fine di una discesa, ci vedevano dalla funivia, anche al mare in pieno giorno sopra il lettino coperti da un asciugamano, in uno chalet pieno di gente.
> 
> l 'avete fatto solo chiusi in casa o in loghi sperduti? che fantasiosi nel sesso che siete.
> 
> Maurizio


adesso capisco, un porno attore del settore hard Pubblic sei. Nome d'arte?

luca


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> per attirare l'attenzione? Per fare un esercizio stilistico?forse è solo un troll che si annoia e si è affezionato a questo forum.Non faccio lo psicologo non azzardo ipotesi ma do voce ad una sensazione.Signora Matraini non volevo metterla di cattivo umore, mi scuso per la battuta.
> 
> 
> Luca



come faccio ad essere di cattivo umore? 

con il mio _amico _il sesso è da così a meglio.....


----------



## Spider (16 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non so se sia vera o meno. Quello che mi continua a infastidire é la sensazione di vuoto. La voglia di esibire le prodezze e soprattutto la frase che lui ne ha quante ne vuole e che deve solo scartare quelle che non gli interessano ( o giù di lì)
> Ma come si fa a dire una cosa del leggere anche se fosse vera? Boh


...è stato cornificato.. e ora il cinismo.. ha il sopravvento.
per cui tuttto è relativo... tutto è illusorio.. vuoi farti beffe del mondo...
perchè il mondo ha fatto beffe di te!!!!!

Negare se se stessi... questo è il dramma di noi cornuti.

buona compagnia, Maurizio.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho fatto qualcosa di simile


Anch'io non con uno sconosciuto. C'era la forte attrazione ma anche la complicitá del gioco... Infatti la storia in se non mi ha stupito ripeto


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> assolutamente no....ma non è che mettiamo i manifesti è!
> 
> non è che sei l'unico che tromba qui dentro!


Quoto


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se è per questo l 'ho fatto anche sulla neve, alla fine di una discesa, ci vedevano dalla funivia, anche al mare in pieno giorno sopra il lettino coperti da un asciugamano, in uno chalet pieno di gente.
> 
> l 'avete fatto solo chiusi in casa o in loghi sperduti? che fantasiosi nel sesso che siete.
> 
> Maurizio



ma una bella denuncia per atti osceni in luogo pubblico??:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non so se sia vera o meno. Quello che mi continua a infastidire é la sensazione di vuoto. La voglia di esibire le prodezze e soprattutto la frase che lui ne ha quante ne vuole e che deve solo scartare quelle che non gli interessano ( o giù di lì)
> Ma come si fa a dire una cosa del leggere anche se fosse vera? Boh



Guarda che non volevo esibire niente, rispondevo a provocazioni o a certe persone che siccome non beccano niente, stanno meglio credendo che gli altri siano come loro,  non è così bisogna ricordarglielo.

Maurizio


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non so se sia vera o meno. Quello che mi continua a infastidire é la sensazione di vuoto. La voglia di esibire le prodezze e soprattutto la frase che lui ne ha quante ne vuole e che deve solo scartare quelle che non gli interessano ( o giù di lì)
> Ma come si fa a dire una cosa del leggere anche se fosse vera? Boh


infatti stare a scervellarsi se quello che scrive Maurizio sia vero o falso è irrilevante.

i suoi racconti sono semplicemente i racconti di un edonista istrionico. anche abbastanza tipico


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se è per questo l 'ho fatto anche sulla neve, alla fine di una discesa, ci vedevano dalla funivia, anche al mare in pieno giorno sopra il lettino coperti da un asciugamano, in uno chalet pieno di gente.
> 
> l 'avete fatto solo chiusi in casa o in loghi sperduti? che fantasiosi nel sesso che siete.
> 
> Maurizio




mmmmmm....non è che sei Corona, quello che lancia le mutande? :mrgreen:


----------



## stellina (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se è per questo l 'ho fatto anche sulla neve, alla fine di una discesa, ci vedevano dalla funivia, anche *al mare in pieno giorno sopra il lettino coperti da un asciugamano*, in uno chalet pieno di gente.
> 
> l 'avete fatto solo chiusi in casa o in loghi sperduti? che fantasiosi nel sesso che siete.
> 
> Maurizio


 e vuoi dire che nessuno dei tuoi vicini di lettino ti ha detto qualcosa? banalmente che ci sono bambini? cioè mi stai dicendo che tutti quelli intorno a te sono così coglio..ni che non se ne sono accorti....ma dimmi eri in una spiaggia per ciechi?
diciamo che un conto è farlo in posti strani un conto è avere rispetto degli altri e un po' di pudore


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti stare a scervellarsi se quello che scrive Maurizio sia vero o falso è irrilevante.
> 
> i suoi racconti sono semplicemente i racconti di un edonista istrionico. anche abbastanza tipico



comunque io ci credo


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2012)

Ahahah
Ecco hai fatto l'esempio dell'uomo che stirerei con l'auto


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> assolutamente no....ma non è che mettiamo i manifesti è!
> 
> non è che sei l'unico che tromba qui dentro!


Ho raccontato un episodio della mia vita, solo per far capire che ci può essere del buon sesso senza sentimenti punto.
fuori argomento ci siamo andati non per colpa mia.

Maurizio


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ahahah
> Ecco hai fatto l'esempio dell'uomo che stirerei con l'auto


Parlo di corona.volevo quotare Chiara


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> comunque io ci credo


Ma il titolo. Cioè, IL TITOLO. Sto racconto HA IL TITOLO. Eh?


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho raccontato un episodio della mia vita, solo per far capire che ci può essere del buon sesso senza sentimenti punto.
> fuori argomento ci siamo andati non per colpa mia.
> 
> Maurizio


Ma infatti io all'episodio ci credo! il buon sesso esiste eccome...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...è stato cornificato.. e ora il cinismo.. ha il sopravvento.
> per cui tuttto è relativo... tutto è illusorio.. vuoi farti beffe del mondo...
> perchè il mondo ha fatto beffe di te!!!!!
> 
> ...



credici  pure se ti fa stare bene.

Maurizio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il titolo. Cioè, IL TITOLO. Sto racconto HA IL TITOLO. Eh?



a proposito del titolo ho già risposto

io non farei classifiche, il sesso migliore è quello di là a venire :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> comunque io ci credo


...Chira, si vede che hai trombato parecchio .. ultimamente..
ma mi spieghi perchè ci credi?
mi dai una motivazione?
non che non possa succedere... anzi...


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> comunque io ci credo


ti dirò,non penso nemmeno io che non sia possibile.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a proposito del titolo ho già risposto


Dove?


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> e vuoi dire che nessuno dei tuoi vicini di lettino ti ha detto qualcosa? banalmente che ci sono bambini? cioè mi stai dicendo che tutti quelli intorno a te sono così coglio..ni che non se ne sono accorti....ma dimmi eri in una spiaggia per ciechi?
> diciamo che un conto è farlo in posti strani un conto è avere rispetto degli altri e un po' di pudore


sinceramente,se non si agitavano o urlavano come dei pazzi,può benissimo accadere


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti dirò,non penso nemmeno io che non sia possibile.


Ma è chiaro che non è impossibile. Il punto mica è la possibilità o meno che possa succedere.


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

ma che università era? della tristezza?

comunque mi ricordi tanto 
fossi figo di elio

pure i vestiti trendy hai:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il titolo. Cioè, IL TITOLO. Sto racconto HA IL TITOLO. Eh?


Ho iniziato questo 3d per evidenziare, "che ci può essere del buon sesso senza sentimenti", mi sarei aspettato dei racconti da parte vostra, sia per conferma che per smentita, evidentemente è questo il motivo  perchè avete le corna non avete varianti dei luoghi dove fare sesso, sempre in una stanza chiusa o in un posto super nascosto, che noia che siete.


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma che università era? della tristezza?
> 
> comunque mi ricordi tanto
> fossi figo di elio
> ...



La tua sicuramente, ti vestirai peggio della Laurito tu.

Maurizio


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La tua sicuramente, ti vestirai peggio della Laurito tu.
> 
> Maurizio



hai bevuto?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...Chira, si vede che hai trombato parecchio .. ultimamente..
> ma mi spieghi perchè ci credi?
> mi dai una motivazione?
> non che non possa succedere... anzi...



diciamo che nessuno di noi può appurare che Maurizio stia raccontando qualcosa che gli è veramente accaduto
però è verosimile e non trovo motivi per non credergli

alla fine un forum dove si rimane anonimi è un luogo adatto a raccontare la verità
io non ho mai raccontato bugie, qui
semplicemente non racconto e non descrivo il sesso che ho fatto/faccio e che trovo bello almeno quanto quello descritto da  Maurizio, anche se a me piace di più farlo con una persona che conosco bene


....e poi perchè con l'ultimo uomo in ordine di tempo...la prima volta è stata un pò così
eravamo praticamente sconosciuti, ma il sesso è stato veramente bellissimo e coinvolgente


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> hai bevuto?


Io no, tu si immagino dato che ami stare a casa, avrai di sicuro la scorta a portata di mano.



Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> alla fine un forum dove si rimane anonimi è un luogo adatto a raccontare la verità


Come le fregnacce.


----------



## stellina (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sinceramente,se non si agitavano o urlavano come dei pazzi,può benissimo accadere


magari io lo faccio in modo strano ma mi risulta che uno dei due si debba muovere almeno un pochino...tu dici che può essere????


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come le fregnacce.


sì, certo

ma a me piace pensare che qui siamo tutti sinceri


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, certo
> 
> ma a me piace pensare che qui siamo tutti sinceri


ma poi anche le fregnacce a volte possono generare un ottimo argomento di conversazione :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> magari io lo faccio in modo strano ma mi risulta che uno dei due si debba muovere almeno un pochino...tu dici che può essere????


magari sul lettino anche a me suonerebbe strano non far rumore......ma sulla sabbia con un asciugamano a coprire....è capitato e capita tuttora.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma poi anche le fregnacce a volte possono generare un ottimo argomento di conversazione :mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


spetta che non devo ridere, o il fan di Toy Girl mi dice che ho il QI nullo


----------



## Spider (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> diciamo che nessuno di noi può appurare che Maurizio stia raccontando qualcosa che gli è veramente accaduto
> però è verosimile e non trovo motivi per non credergli
> 
> alla fine un forum dove si rimane anonimi è un luogo adatto a raccontare la verità
> ...


...Chiara, a tutti... spero è capitato di fare del sesso con perfetto sconosciuti... spero almeno.
a me è capitato.. pure parecchio.. persone di cui non so niente... neanche il nome.
solo un ciao dopo... pensare di lasciare il cell. e poi pentirsi di non averlo lasciato.
.. eppure la storia è inventata...leggila bene!!!!


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> spetta che non devo ridere, o il* fan di Toy Girl mi dice che ho il QI *nullo




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

smettila che sennò mi aumenta la collezione di rubini....:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

Spider,veramente non capisco cosa ti cambi l'appurare che Maurizio si sia inventanto tutto oppure no....


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> diciamo che nessuno di noi può appurare che Maurizio stia raccontando qualcosa che gli è veramente accaduto
> però è verosimile e non trovo motivi per non credergli
> 
> alla fine un forum dove si rimane anonimi è un luogo adatto a raccontare la verità
> ...


ho scritto per ricevere risposte di questo genere o contrarie


"....e poi perchè con l'ultimo uomo in ordine di tempo...la prima volta è stata un pò così
eravamo praticamente sconosciuti, ma il sesso è stato veramente bellissimo e coinvolgente" 

non per ricevere commenti su di me altrimenti ne avrei fatto volentieri a meno
evidentemente certe persone sono così piatte da non aver niente da raccontare,
tanto per dire qualcosa mi attaccano.

che cosa mi dovrei aspettare da uno come joe, che ha problemi solo nel fare una avances alla cassiera,
con la moglie che non sa più dove mettere i prodotti alimentari, che lui compra giornalmente solo per farsi dire 
ciao.



Maurizio


Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma poi anche le fregnacce a volte possono generare un ottimo argomento di conversazione :mrgreen:


Ah, sicuro.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho iniziato questo 3d per evidenziare, "che ci può essere del buon sesso senza sentimenti", mi sarei aspettato dei racconti da parte vostra, sia per conferma che per smentita, evidentemente è questo il motivo  perchè avete le corna non avete varianti dei luoghi dove fare sesso, sempre in una stanza chiusa o in un posto super nascosto, che noia che siete.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Ma racconti col titolo? Aspè, fammi pensare a qualche bel titolo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...Chiara, a tutti... spero è capitato di fare del sesso con perfetto sconosciuti... spero almeno.
> *a me è capitato.. pure parecchio.. persone di cui non so niente... neanche il nome*.
> solo un ciao dopo... pensare di lasciare il cell. e poi pentirsi di non averlo lasciato.
> .. eppure la storia è inventata...leggila bene!!!!



dove? :mrgreen:
come?:mrgreen:


dai, racconta....


----------



## Spider (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Spider,veramente non capisco cosa ti cambi l'appurare che Maurizio si sia inventanto tutto oppure no....


..la sincerità è alla base di tutto...
mi rammarico che non ne senti l'importanza.
non importa se sei da uba parte o dall'altra...
importante è non prendersi in giro.

.. sai , sono stato a new york e a detroit, poi a praga... e lì mi sono fatto una bella bionda...
stai come me .. e ne parliano fino a mezzanotte?

.. tanto che ti frega se ci sono stato davvero o per finta?
hai tutto quel tempo... nella tua vita...
che io posso pure prenderti per il culo...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...Chiara, a tutti... spero è capitato di fare del sesso con perfetto sconosciuti... spero almeno.
> a me è capitato.. pure parecchio.. persone di cui non so niente... neanche il nome.
> solo un ciao dopo... pensare di lasciare il cell. e poi pentirsi di non averlo lasciato.
> .. eppure la storia è inventata...leggila bene!!!!


E' successa anche a te, nonostante  trovi strano che  sia successa a me, pensavi di essere l 'unico? peccato non è così!

Infatti quando ho scritto, ero sicuro che fosse successo anche  a voi ,  aspettavo di sentire le vostre storie al proposito, era solo questo il motivo, era così difficile da capire?

Maurizio


----------



## stellina (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho scritto per ricevere risposte di questo genere o contrarie
> 
> 
> "....e poi perchè con l'ultimo uomo in ordine di tempo...la prima volta è stata un pò così
> ...


allora inizio io. capisco che tu ti possa sentire offeso e so di esserne responsabile...però immaginati questo: riunione tra amici e uno dei tuoi amici se ne esce con un racconto simile...vuoi dire che nessuno gliela zampetta sul posto, l'ora, la descrizione? vuoi dire che tutti stanno in tema? ci sarà lo scettico, quello che ti prende in giro, quello che si scandalizza, quello che come me appena ho letto del mare ho pensato alla vecchina dei fumetti scandalizzata seduta sulla sdraio che dice che sconci...ai miei tempi non si faceva! e girandosi verso il marito " caro vai lì e digli che sono in un posto pubblico e non guardareeeeeeeeeeeee!":rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..la sincerità è alla base di tutto...
> mi rammaricohche non ne senti l'importanza.
> non importa se sei da uba parte o dall'altra...
> importante è non prendersi in giro.
> ...


boh...a me sembra che star lì a controllare ma è vero ma è falso......sia una perdita di tempo.

my 2 cents,,diceva quel tizio


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> allora inizio io. capisco che tu ti possa sentire offeso e so di esserne responsabile...però immaginati questo: riunione tra amici e uno dei tuoi amici se ne esce con un racconto simile...vuoi dire che nessuno gliela zampetta sul posto, l'ora, la descrizione? vuoi dire che tutti stanno in tema? ci sarà lo scettico, quello che ti prende in giro, quello che si scandalizza, quello che come me appena ho letto del mare ho pensato alla vecchina dei fumetti scandalizzata seduta sulla sdraio che dice che sconci...ai miei tempi non si faceva! e girandosi verso il marito " caro vai lì e digli che sono in un posto pubblico e non guardareeeeeeeeeeeee!":rotfl:


sarò un maniaco sessuale,magari....ma se mi capitasse di vedere 2 che lo fanno in spiaggia verrebbe voglia anche a me


----------



## Spider (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh...a me sembra che star lì a controllare ma è vero ma è falso......sia una perdita di tempo.
> 
> my 2 cents,,diceva quel tizio


...hai parecchio tempo da perdere... scusa.

comunque sia, Il caro maurizio, alla fine della fiera, uno spunto lo ha dato.

sesso senza amore.

beh, devo dire che è fantastico...
fai quello che vuoi senza limiti..
questo posso dirlo.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> allora inizio io. capisco che tu ti possa sentire offeso e so di esserne responsabile...però immaginati questo: riunione tra amici e uno dei tuoi amici se ne esce con un racconto simile...vuoi dire che nessuno gliela zampetta sul posto, l'ora, la descrizione? vuoi dire che tutti stanno in tema? ci sarà lo scettico, quello che ti prende in giro, quello che si scandalizza, quello che come me appena ho letto del mare ho pensato alla vecchina dei fumetti scandalizzata seduta sulla sdraio che dice che sconci...ai miei tempi non si faceva! e girandosi verso il marito " caro vai lì e digli che sono in un posto pubblico e non guardareeeeeeeeeeeee!":rotfl:


 A prescindere dal mio racconto, 
 ho fatto 2 domande che nessuno ha risposto

Come si fa a dire che la prima volta non può essere mai la più bella?

Come si fa a dire che il sesso senza sentimento è vuoto?


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...hai parecchio tempo da perdere... scusa.
> 
> comunque sia, Il caro maurizio, alla fine della fiera, uno spunto lo ha dato.
> 
> ...


 Caro Spider erano queste le risposte che mi aspettavo di leggere o anche contrarie 


 Maurizio


----------



## Spider (17 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> A prescindere dal mio racconto,
> ho fatto 2 domande che nessuno ha risposto
> 
> Come si fa a dire che la prima volta non può essere mai la più bella?
> ...


...guarda che il sesso senza sentimento è vuoto... lo dicono solo i cattolici..
la prima domanda è posta male...
intendi che la prima volta .. è sempre la più bella o cosa?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...guarda che il sesso senza sentimento è vuoto... lo dicono solo i cattolici..
> la prima domanda è posta male...
> intendi che la prima volta .. è sempre la più bella o cosa?


Oggi, in un altro post mi è stato scritto da Blu, che la prima volta è sempre la peggiore, quotata da diversi utenti,
secondo me non è vera questa cosa, citando una mia storia, volevo sentire altri pareri a proposito.

tutto qui, se sapevo che finiva cosi avrei fatto a meno di scrivere sicuramente.


Maurizio


----------



## Leda (17 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> A prescindere dal mio racconto,
> ho fatto 2 domande *che* nessuno ha risposto
> 
> Come si fa a dire che la prima volta non può essere mai la più bella?
> ...



Per la mia esperienza, la prima volta è una palla di cannone nella testa e nella pancia quando l'hai attesa con una persona con la quale hai un'intesa particolare (toh, non scomodo i sentimenti).
Se ci sono sentimenti in gioco, proprio per quello specifico motivo può anche succedere che la prima volta sia un gran casino e non riesca troppo bene, essendo tutti e due o anche uno solo troppo tesi e carichi di aspettative.

Il sesso senza sentimento è vuoto di simboli. L'altro è un contenitore senza contenuto, e pure tu. Specialmente se è un estraneo, specialmente se è intercambiabile con chiunque altro, specialmente se rimane un episodio isolato.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oggi, in un altro post mi è stato scritto da Blu, che la prima volta è sempre la peggiore, quotata da diversi utenti,
> secondo me non è vera questa cosa, citando una mia storia, volevo sentire altri pareri a proposito.
> 
> tutto qui, se sapevo che finiva cosi avrei fatto a meno di scrivere sicuramente.
> ...


dimenticavo, dicevano anche che il sesso senza sentimento era vuoto

Maurizio


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Luglio 2012)

Per "sentimento" nel sesso si può considerare anche l'autostima.....?


----------



## stellina (17 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> A prescindere dal mio racconto,
> ho fatto 2 domande che nessuno ha risposto
> 
> *Come si fa a dire che la prima volta non può essere mai la più bella?*
> ...


 per il neretto perchè la prima volta si va di esperienza personale maturata su altre persone, perchè spesso manca quella sintonia...è un corpo che non conosci...più ripeti l'esperienza con una persona più ti fondi, più ne conosci i gusti e, se non si scende nella routine, ci si allinea, ne riconosci i respiri, i ritmi e secondo me è più coinvolgente.
non penso che il sesso senza un qualsiasi sentimento sia vuoto penso che possa esistere se due si vedono mooolto poco o pochissime volte. credo che la prima sia una botta di vita, la seconda e la terza pure ma poi diciamo che dopo 100 botte di vita una almeno alla settimana magari la botta di vita ha preso dei connotati sentimentali da entrambe le parti


----------



## Spider (17 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oggi, in un altro post mi è stato scritto da Blu, che la prima volta è sempre la peggiore, quotata da diversi utenti,
> secondo me non è vera questa cosa, citando una mia storia, volevo sentire altri pareri a proposito.
> 
> tutto qui, se sapevo che finiva cosi avrei fatto a meno di scrivere sicuramente.
> ...


...purtroppo devo affiancarmi a mister BLU.
 la prima volta un disastro.. tutto è durato ...boh?
non riuscivo con i fantasmini... ne ho rotti due...
però ricordo tutto con piacere...
ma vuoi mettere, quando scopi sicuro... certo, padrone della situazione?
.. è tutta un altra cosa...
comunque sei permaloso... e questo ...non bene....


----------



## stellina (17 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Per "sentimento" nel sesso si può considerare anche l'autostima.....?


:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Per la mia esperienza, la prima volta è una palla di cannone nella testa e nella pancia quando l'hai attesa con una persona con la quale hai un'intesa particolare (toh, non scomodo i sentimenti).
> Se ci sono sentimenti in gioco, proprio per quello specifico motivo può anche succedere che la prima volta sia un gran casino e non riesca troppo bene, essendo tutti e due o anche uno solo troppo tesi e carichi di aspettative.
> 
> Il sesso senza sentimento è vuoto di simboli. L'altro è un contenitore senza contenuto, e pure tu. Specialmente se è un estraneo, specialmente se è intercambiabile con chiunque altro, specialmente se rimane un episodio isolato.


Vedi era solo questo che volevo leggere di come la pensavate su queste cose, anche se abbiamo punti di vista contrari, fa sempre piacere leggere pareri di altre persone.

Maurizo


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...purtroppo devo affiancarmi a mister BLU.
> la prima volta un disastro.. tutto è durato ...boh?
> non riuscivo con i fantasmini... ne ho rotti due...
> però ricordo tutto con piacere...
> ...



non parlavo di prima volta in assoluto, ma di prima volta in un rapporto occasionale


Maurizio


----------



## Spider (17 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non parlavo di prima volta in assoluto, ma di prima volta in un rapporto occasionale
> 
> 
> Maurizio


...lì è ancora meglio...
perchè quando scopi.. pensi anche a quando te la scoperai la prossima volta..
... come quando non hai ancora finito di scopare bene...
a tutto quello che farai dopo...
quando l'intesa è maggiore.
a te non è capitato?.
diciamo che l'ottimo , è intorno alle 5 scopate.. poi o continua... o si ammoscia!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> per il neretto perchè la prima volta si va di esperienza personale maturata su altre persone, perchè spesso manca quella sintonia...è un corpo che non conosci...più ripeti l'esperienza con una persona più ti fondi, più ne conosci i gusti e, se non si scende nella routine, ci si allinea, ne riconosci i respiri, i ritmi e secondo me è più coinvolgente.
> non penso che il sesso senza un qualsiasi sentimento sia vuoto penso che possa esistere se due si vedono mooolto poco o pochissime volte. credo che la prima sia una botta di vita, la seconda e la terza pure ma poi diciamo che dopo 100 botte di vita una almeno alla settimana magari la botta di vita ha preso dei connotati sentimentali da entrambe le parti



quindi, tu non sei mai andata a letto con una persona conosciuta la sera stessa o solo qualche giorno prima?
tanto per sapere, poi ognuno è libero di vivere come vuole.

Maurizio


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Che ti ridi?!

Se non valesse sarei fuori gioco


----------



## stellina (17 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quindi, tu non sei mai andata a letto con una persona conosciuta la sera stessa o solo qualche giorno prima?
> tanto per sapere, poi ognuno è libero di vivere come vuole.
> 
> Maurizio


 caro dove hai letto questo? ho detto che la prima è una botta di vita ma che se dura e ripeti e ripeti e non si scade nell'apatia o ripetitività come catena di montaggio...è mooooolto più...PIU'!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...lì è ancora meglio...
> perchè quando scopi.. pensi anche a quando te la scoperai la prossima volta..
> ... come quando non hai ancora finito di scopare bene...
> a tutto quello che farai dopo...
> ...


sinceramente no, e anche se è la prima volta, questo non mi limita a fare di tutto , tamtomeno  pensare di farlo la volta successiva.
a volte  mi rimane solo il dubbio, sul  aver fatto la scelta giusta quella sera , nei confronti di altre ragazze  presenti.

Maurizio


----------



## stellina (17 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sinceramente no, e anche se è la prima volta, questo non mi limita a fare di tutto , tamtomeno  pensare di farlo la volta successiva.
> *a volte  mi rimane solo il dubbio, sul  aver fatto la scelta giusta quella sera , nei confronti di altre ragazze  presenti*.
> 
> Maurizio


 mauri non ti offendere ma ognuno ha da compiere le sue scelte...io ad esempio stasse ho dovuto decidere tra il gelato al cioccolato e la torta di mia zia....:rotfl: no scusa è che sei veramente così stra figo? stra intelligente? stra ricco? o cosa? ma cosa ci fai tu a ste donne!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Luglio 2012)

Forse non sono stato molto chiaro, parlavo di prima volta con un partner nuovo, e della prima notte o pomeriggio passato insieme.

Maurizio


----------



## stellina (17 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Forse non sono stato molto chiaro, parlavo di prima volta con un partner nuovo, e della prima notte o pomeriggio passato insieme.
> 
> Maurizio


 se ti riferisci a me ribadisco la prima volta con qualcuno è bella ma mai come la 100 o 1000 se i 2 sanno mantenere alto l'ormone.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> mauri non ti offendere ma ognuno ha da compiere le sue scelte...io ad esempio stasse ho dovuto decidere tra il gelato al cioccolato e la torta di mia zia....:rotfl: no scusa è che sei veramente così stra figo? stra intelligente? stra ricco? o cosa? ma cosa ci fai tu a ste donne!!!!!


ma per te è tanto strano andare in un locale e vedere che ci sono persone più attraenti di altre, quanti anni hai scusa io nemmeno 33

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> se ti riferisci a me ribadisco la prima volta con qualcuno è bella ma mai come la 100 o 1000 se i 2 sanno mantenere alto l'ormone.


Finalmente sei riuscita a rispondere alla mia domanda, non importa se la pensi al contrario, volevo sentire solo come la pensavi.


Maurizio


----------



## stellina (17 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Finalmente sei riuscita a rispondere alla mia domanda, non importa se la pensi al contrario, volevo sentire solo come la pensavi.Maurizio


ma mauri guarda che è da oggi che ti scrivo così...rileggi solo i post sopra e vedi tu...però magari abbiamo patito della difficoltà di comunicazione uomo donna tipica...


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ma mauri guarda che è da oggi che ti scrivo così...rileggi solo i post sopra e vedi tu...però magari abbiamo patito della difficoltà di comunicazione uomo donna tipica...


Solo ora,  ho capito che hai bisogno di molta intimità per sentirti veramente a tuo agio, per lasciarti andare completamente in un rapporto sessuale, converrai con me, che non è una questione di sentimenti ma solo di una grande  intimità nel tuo caso.

Maurizio


----------



## stellina (17 Luglio 2012)

ora vado a dormire ma domani sera ti rispondo!!! buonanotte


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Luglio 2012)

ma davvero non vi siete mai fatti le canne?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma davvero non vi siete mai fatti le canne?


confesso: ho fatto il primo tiro un mese fa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> confesso: ho fatto il primo tiro un mese fa


dovevi conoscerci prima, a me e al fratello


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> dovevi conoscerci prima, a me e al fratello


magari vi avessi conosciuto a  18 anni o giù di lì
ecco, vedete di procurare qualcosa di buono per la prossima  :canna:


----------



## Tubarao (17 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mai fatte le canne, se le facevano e fanno gli sfascioni  di sinistra, ho  sempre vestito  alla moda, facevo il modello ai tempi dell 'universita.
> 
> Maurizio


*23 Mulatte*
danzan come matte
casa di piacere per stranieri
130 chili
splendida regina
*rum e cocaina
*
'zzo ne sapete voi........brutti proletari di sinistra 

Dovete sapere che al mondo ci sono due tipi di uomini:

quelli che vanno avanti a figa e champagne, come me, Maurizio e anche Ballerino


e quelli che viaggiano a pippe e gazzosa.....come voi


----------



## Flavia (17 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma davvero non vi siete mai fatti le canne?


mai fatta una...
magari inizio adesso:mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Attrazione fatale
> Un giorno viene una ragazza in ufficio a cercare lavoro mi mostra il suo book e alla fine chiedo una mail per inviare gli eventuali casting e gli lascio il mio biglietto da visita, l’avvicinamento di lei per consegnargli il biglietto, mi fece provare una sensazione strana, ero inebriato dal suo profumo di pelle!
> noto che anche lei,deve aver avuto la stessa sensazione dato che mi rimaneva praticamente incollata a parlare, tutti e due con la mano sul biglietto, poi lo lascio lo prende e va via.
> Il giorno dopo mi chiama per incontrarci che vuole parlarmi, dandomi un appuntamento in un bar verso mezzogiorno, ci incontriamo e come sempre la solita sensazione, attrazione chimica, questa volta non riesco a staccarmi da lei! la invito a pranzo, andiamo in un agriturismo! mentre mangiamo inizia ad raccontarmi la sua storia di come sta vivendo con questo fidanzato, dice che è una storia finita in quanto lui l ‘ha tradita, pur avendolo perdonato e riavvicinato non riesce più a viverla come prima, quasi non sento le sue parole c’è questa attrazione che mi inebria non ho nemmeno fame, ho solo voglia di lei è chimica come una calamita mi attrae sempre di più, finiamo a mangiare, usciamo lei mi chiede di accendergli una sigaretta, questa volta arrivo troppo vicino, non riesco a fare a meno di baciarla le mie labbra si attaccano alle sue, comincia un bacio appassionato, sento tutti brividi che mi percorrono per tutto il corpo mai provato una attrazione simile, nonostante mi sia baciato con tantissime ragazze, mai provato una sensazione così travolgente!non smettiamo più! andiamo verso macchina abbracciati e baciandoci, le apro lo sportello, continuiamo a baciarci e ci sediamo tutti e due nel sedile passeggero, non la smettiamo più!
> ...


La butto lì eh?
Per te è stata 'na roba travolgente e da come scrivi traspare chiaramente questa passione.
Se lei non si è fatta più viva, mi sa che non la pensava esattamente come te però...

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *23 Mulatte*
> danzan come matte
> casa di piacere per stranieri
> 130 chili
> ...






Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mmmmmm....non è che sei Corona, quello che lancia le mutande? :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma davvero non vi siete mai fatti le canne?


no,solo coltivate le piantine a fini lucrativi


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Come si fa a dire che la prima volta non può essere mai la più bella?
> 
> *Come si fa a dire che il sesso senza sentimento è vuoto?
> 
> ...


se rimane l'unica in effetti non puoi


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *23 Mulatte*
> danzan come matte
> casa di piacere per stranieri
> 130 chili
> ...


1) non avevi detto che dovevamo tenerci alla larga?
2) non uso droghe riesco ad essere spensierato senza
3) non ballo mai e  sono sempre coerente se questo che intendevi nel darmi del ballerino sono frivolo è diverso


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La butto lì eh?
> Per te è stata 'na roba travolgente e da come scrivi traspare chiaramente questa passione.
> Se lei non si è fatta più viva, mi sa che non la pensava esattamente come te però...
> 
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se rimane l'unica in effetti non puoi


Sai bene cosa intendevo furbina

Maurizio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 1) non avevi detto che dovevamo tenerci alla larga?
> 2) non uso droghe riesco ad essere spensierato senza
> 3) non ballo mai e  sono sempre coerente se questo che intendevi nel darmi del ballerino sono frivolo è diverso
> 
> ...



Hahahahaha permalosone! Ballerino è un utente molto trendy come te, che becca un sacco di figa e frequenta i locali da fighi



Io dico che qualche cannetta ogni tanto non ti farebbe male 

Sei tutto tranne che spensierato


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma davvero non vi siete mai fatti le canne?



sì, ma non ho mai visto sfattoni di sinistra

ora uso qualche volta la maria per il mal di testa, a casa prima di andare dormire
mi trovo meglio che con la codeina che mi ha dato il mio medico
con nessuna delle due si può guidare


----------



## oceansize (18 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> confesso: ho fatto il primo tiro un mese fa


Quindi tra un mese ti troveremo a un teknival a ballare attaccata alle casse in preda alle allucinazioni?:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

comunque non mi venite a dire che trombare in macchina o sul lettino della spiaggia o in seggiovia è meglio che trombare in un bel lettone comodo comodo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Luglio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Quindi tra un mese ti troveremo a un teknival a ballare attaccata alle casse in preda alle allucinazioni?:carneval::carneval:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sì, con i miei fratelli scialli


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> comunque non mi venite a dire che trombare in macchina o sul lettino della spiaggia o in seggiovia è meglio che trombare in un bel lettone comodo comodo!


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì, ma non ho mai visto sfattoni di sinistra
> 
> ora uso qualche volta la maria per il mal di testa, a casa prima di andare dormire
> mi trovo meglio che con la codeina che mi ha dato il mio medico
> con nessuna delle due si può guidare


Basta che vai in un centro sociale ne trovi quanti vuoi.


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Hahahahaha permalosone! Ballerino è un utente molto trendy come te, che becca un sacco di figa e frequenta i locali da fighi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Canne, No no le lascio a voi quelle, a me piace essere brillante non abbioccato.

Maurizio


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Basta che vai in un centro sociale ne trovi quanti vuoi.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


 pensa che ho una figlia che li frequenta e conosco molti di questi ragazzi: laureati(come lei, 110 e lode cuore di mamma:singleeye, educati , i primi a muoversi per spalare neve o fango quando la città ne ha avuto bisogno , invece di stordirsi in discoteca e fare i fighetti organizzano mostre e incontri con dibattiti a tema sociale/culturale ...e pure belli,da non credere


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> comunque non mi venite a dire che trombare in macchina o sul lettino della spiaggia o in seggiovia è meglio che trombare in un bel lettone comodo comodo!



Dipende dai momenti, dalle situazioni, da tante cose, poi anche dai fisici, è chiaro che se è già difficile girarsi in macchina pensa fare sesso.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensa che ho una figlia che li frequenta e conosco molti di questi ragazzi: laureati(come lei, 110 e lode cuore di mamma:singleeye, educati , i primi a muoversi per spalare neve o fango quando la città ne ha avuto bisogno , invece di stordirsi in discoteca e fare i fighetti organizzano mostre e incontri con dibattiti a tema sociale/culturale ...e pure belli,da non credere


Sicuramente non parliamo degli stessi oppure sei andata di mattina? Ti consiglio di andare a qualche loro festa serale poi ne riparliamo.

Maurizio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dipende dai momenti, dalle situazioni, da tante cose, poi anche dai fisici, è chiaro che se è già difficile girarsi in macchina pensa fare sesso.
> 
> Maurizio



hahahahahaha pensa che io sono un ex campionessa di ginnastica artistica e mi contorco che è un piacere! stavolta hai toppato ciccino!


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sicuramente non parliamo degli stessi oppure *sei andata di mattina*? Ti consiglio di andare a qualche loro festa serale poi ne riparliamo.
> 
> Maurizio


sì sapevano dell'ispezione:rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Canne, No no le lascio a voi quelle, a me piace essere brillante non abbioccato.
> 
> Maurizio


pensa che io mi sono ammazzata di canne da gggggiovane eppure anch'io 110/110 e c'ho pure il dottorato di ricerca! e scusate se me la tiro! ma più brillante de me c'è solo il Finish! ah no, quello è il brillantante... va beh dai... sono abbioccata dalle troppe canne :dorme:


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> hahahahahaha pensa che io sono un ex campionessa di ginnastica artistica e mi contorco che è un piacere! stavolta hai toppato ciccino!


Parlavo in generale, coda di paglia? se hai fatto ginastica artistica quando eri piccola, non è sinonimo di magrezza in età più adulta.


Maurizio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Parlavo in generale, coda di paglia? se hai fatto ginastica artistica quando eri piccola, non è sinonimo di magrezza in età più adulta.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



è vero sono obesa

una contorsionista obesa

ci sono un sacco di uomini che hanno la perversione delle contorsioniste obese, sai? Sono molto richiesta. Ci sono pure un sacco di miei video su youporn, vai a guardare. Ovviamente mentre mi sbattono con tutta la ciccia che balla da tutte le parti mi faccio una canna dietro l'altra. Mi riconosci senz'altro


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì sapevano dell'ispezione:rotfl:



Allora sarò visionario, ogni volta che mi capita passarci davanti di notte, vedo gente lunga per terra.

Maurizio


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho raccontato un episodio della mia vita, solo per far capire che ci può essere del buon sesso senza sentimenti punto.
> fuori argomento ci siamo andati non per colpa mia.
> 
> Maurizio


E noi tutti ti diciamo che hai scoperto l'acqua calda tutti noi sappiamo che a volte il sesso può essere bello senza sentimenti...tutti noi sappiamo che il sesso a volte è espressione di sentimenti...a volte no?
Che cosa vuol dire essere bravi a letto? Essere dei bravi appassionati giocatori no?
Tu se cambi una donna a sera ti perdi di sicuro tutto il succo del frutto perchè ti mangi solo la buccia...

Personalmente io ho tratto scarsissimo piacere da rapporti occasionali con delle estranee...e so che do il meglio di me...quando finalmente io e lei siamo "ignudi" e facciamo tutti i giochini che ci piacciono tanto no?

Tu hai una componente molto narcisistica del sesso...quasi masturbatoria...

Ma io credo alla tua storia eh?
Mi sa che in certi mondi gira proprio così...

Ma non posso scopare con le issime...capisci?

L'unica volta che successe fu un disastro...totale...tutta colpa della mia bocca...no?
Lei è lì nuda con la faccia...ah mi adori eh? Figa come me non c'è nessuna...io fui attratto dai suoi alluci che guardavano all'esterno e risi di cuore...lei andò in pezzi...un piccolo uomo buffo aveva osato ridere dei suoi alluci...

Poi a me piacciono nane e tutte tane no?
Le modelle mi sembrano delle giraffe a me no?


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora sarò visionario, ogni volta che mi capita passarci davanti di notte, vedo gente lunga per terra.
> 
> Maurizio


guarda che ti sbagli con le discoteche


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Per la mia esperienza, la prima volta è una palla di cannone nella testa e nella pancia quando l'hai attesa con una persona con la quale hai un'intesa particolare (toh, non scomodo i sentimenti).
> Se ci sono sentimenti in gioco, proprio per quello specifico motivo può anche succedere che la prima volta sia un gran casino e non riesca troppo bene, essendo tutti e due o anche uno solo troppo tesi e carichi di aspettative.
> 
> Il sesso senza sentimento è vuoto di simboli. L'altro è un contenitore senza contenuto, e pure tu. Specialmente se è un estraneo, specialmente se è intercambiabile con chiunque altro, specialmente se rimane un episodio isolato.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> è vero sono obesa
> 
> una contorsionista obesa
> 
> ci sono un sacco di uomini che hanno la perversione delle contorsioniste obese, sai? Sono molto richiesta. Ci sono pure un sacco di miei video su youporn, vai a guardare. Ovviamente mentre mi sbattono con tutta la ciccia che balla da tutte le parti mi faccio una canna dietro l'altra. Mi riconosci senz'altro



beh ognuno ha suoi gusti, ti piace farti le canne faloe, ma non consigliare ad altri di farsele, non mi sembra un buon messaggio da dare in giro, ma tanto non ne date mai.

Maurizio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> beh ognuno ha suoi gusti, ti piace farti le canne faloe, ma non consigliare ad altri di farsele, non mi sembra un buon messaggio da dare in giro, ma tanto *non ne date mai*.
> 
> Maurizio


non ne date mai? chi? riguardo a cosa?


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che ti sbagli con le discoteche


Ma dai, di cosa stiamo parlando centri sociali o altro? le discoteche che frequento io non ci sono gli sfascioni nemmeno li fanno posizionare davanti, le discoteche di cui parli tu sono frequentate sempre dagli stessi elementi che io citavo.

non ci posso credere che una figlia arrivi a fargli credere questo ad una madre.

Maurizio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma dai, di cosa stiamo parlando centri sociali o altro? le discoteche che frequento io non ci sono gli sfascioni nemmeno li fanno posizionare davanti, le discoteche di cui parli tu sono frequentate sempre dagli stessi elementi che io citavo.
> 
> non ci posso credere che una figlia arrivi a fargli credere questo ad una madre.
> 
> Maurizio



beh ma che mi dici della cocaina? quella va bene? e non dirmi che neri locali che frequenti tu non gira


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma dai, di cosa stiamo parlando centri sociali o altro? le discoteche che frequento io non ci sono gli sfascioni nemmeno li fanno posizionare davanti, le discoteche di cui parli tu sono frequentate sempre dagli stessi elementi che io citavo.
> 
> non ci posso credere che una figlia *arrivi a fargli *credere questo ad una madre.
> 
> Maurizio


sarebbe farle ma eviterei completamente la ripetizione ; pensala come vuoi, conosco molto bene mia figlia ed ho una grande stima di lei come persona.punto


----------



## oceansize (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> beh ma che mi dici della cocaina? quella va bene? e non dirmi che neri locali che frequenti tu non gira


Considerati quotata da qui a pag. 30


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarebbe farle ma eviterei completamente la ripetizione ; pensala come vuoi, conosco molto bene mia figlia ed ho una grande stima di lei come persona.punto


Ognuno è libero di credere quello che vuole, personalmente credo solo hai fatti e a quello che vedo.

Maurizio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ognuno è libero di credere quello che vuole, personalmente credo solo *hai* fatti e a quello che vedo.
> 
> Maurizio



*ai* fatti!

PS scusa Minerva, ma non puoi fare tu tutto il lavoro da sola...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

Maurizio rispondimi sulla cocaina


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> beh ma che mi dici della cocaina? quella va bene? e non dirmi che neri locali che frequenti tu non gira


Quella gira dappertutto, ogni volta che mi ritrovo in situazioni del genere, mi defilo sempre,  di sicuro la condanno sempre, non come fai tu che la promuovi!
conosco persone che si sono rovinate la vita con le droghe, altre che sono morte, altri che hanno addirittura ammazzato.

Sarò sempre contrario all' abuso di droghe e di alcol, se vogliamo parlare di altro ti ringrazio in anticipo.


Maurizio


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> *ai* fatti!
> 
> PS scusa Minerva, ma non puoi fare tu tutto il lavoro da sola...


hai fatto bene, ho avuto un piccolo mancamento alla vista dell'acca


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Luglio 2012)

:racchia::racchia::racchia:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ognuno è libero di credere quello che vuole, personalmente *credo solo hai fatti e a quello che vedo*.
> 
> Maurizio



ok, allora smetti di dare dei drogati ai miei fratelli scialli, please


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quella gira dappertutto, ogni volta che mi ritrovo in situazioni del genere, mi defilo sempre,  di sicuro la condanno sempre, non come fai tu che la promuovi!
> conosco persone che si sono rovinate la vita con le droghe, altre che sono morte, altri che hanno addirittura ammazzato.
> 
> Sarò sempre contrario all' abuso di droghe e di alcol, se vogliamo parlare di altro ti ringrazio in anticipo.
> ...


Io promuovo la cocaina??? ma te sei fuori di testa, guarda!


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai fatto bene, ho avuto un piccolo mancamento alla vista dell'acca


Se passi di notte in un centro sociale, questo è niente al confronto, ti consiglio di portarti un defibrillatore al seguito non si sa mai.


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Io promuovo la cocaina??? ma te sei fuori di testa, guarda!



Non parlavo specificatamente  di cocaina ma di droga in generale, tu parli di canne io non vedo differenza sempre di droga si tratta

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non parlavo specificatamente di cocaina ma di droga in generale, tu parli di canne io non vedo differenza sempre di droga si tratta
> 
> Maurizio


bè le canne sono una cosa un po diversa è.....


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se passi di notte in un centro sociale, questo è niente al confronto, ti consiglio di portarti un defibrillatore al seguito non si sa mai.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


io me lo porto ma come mi defibrillo da sola?


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ok, allora smetti di dare dei drogati ai miei fratelli scialli, please


Vedi,  loro sono pro droga leggera  io sono contro tutta incluso l 'alcol.

Maurizio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non parlavo specificatamente  di cocaina ma di droga in generale, tu parli di canne io non vedo differenza sempre di droga si tratta
> 
> Maurizio



ma fammi il piacere! c'è una differenza abissale! e solo gli ignoranti non la sanno riconoscere!


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io me lo porto ma come mi defibrillo da sola?


Si spera sempre in qualche passante sobrio in tal caso.


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma fammi il piacere! c'è una differenza abissale! e solo gli ignoranti non la sanno riconoscere!


Questa è la classica risposta dei tossici.

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questa è la classica risposta dei tossici.
> 
> Maurizio


tossici??? per una canna??? ma sei fuori???


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questa è la classica risposta dei tossici.
> 
> Maurizio


ciccino, tossiche saranno le tue amiche modelle


e visto che nella mia vita ho fatto uso sia di droghe leggere che di quelle pesanti, ti dico che c'è differenza


(e per inciso io mi faccio un tiro di canna all'anno, se mi capita, forse anche meno)


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

maurizio, che tanto disprezza Toy, ne è l'esatta copia al maschile. Un po' meno allegra e simpatica , a dirla tutta.
Però mi sa che ha perso troppo tempo con modelle e ambienti ludici (ovviamente sani) e meno a studiare l'italiano che è importante.
Non azzecca un pronome. Roba intollerabile. L'acca assassina mi ha fatto venire un crampo.
Mi ricorda molto un vecchio utente: insonne di seattle.
Però Insonne tra una sparata e l'altra ogni tanto faceva ridere. Maurizio è un macigno.Una noia mortale. Che tristezza.
Ma esci e respira aria buona , incontra gente vera e divertiti che  magari ti migliora la paresi alla mandibola che t'impedisce di sorridere ogmi tanto!!


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tossici??? per una canna??? ma sei fuori???


Sempre di droga si tratta o mi sbaglio? 
Parliamo di altro non mi piace parlare di queste cose.
La droga è una piaga sociale, parlarne con la leggerezza che fate voi, è di una superficialità inaudita


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ciccino, tossiche saranno le tue amiche modelle
> 
> 
> e visto che nella mia vita ho fatto uso sia di droghe leggere che di quelle pesanti, ti dico che c'è differenza
> ...


Le mie amiche non si drogano e tantomeno parlano di canne come fai tu! quelle che lo fanno le evito!

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sempre di droga si tratta o mi sbaglio?
> Parliamo di altro non mi piace parlare di queste cose.
> La droga è una piaga sociale, parlarne con la leggerezza che fate voi, è di una superficialità inaudita
> 
> ...


una canna? 

ma tu lo sai che la cannabis si usa anche in medicina? 


i trovo molto più superficiali i tuoi discorsi sulle modelle e sulle donne..... ma de gustibus...


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> comunque non mi venite a dire che trombare in macchina o sul lettino della spiaggia o in seggiovia è meglio che trombare in un bel lettone comodo comodo!


mai detto questo,ma se ti prende lo foia e 6 a km dal tuo letto o da un albergo,che fai?


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> una canna?
> 
> ma tu lo sai che la cannabis si usa anche in medicina?
> 
> ...


Ma di cosa parli? 
anche la morfina viene usata in medicina,  non penso che si debba usare normalmente non credi.

Maurizio


----------



## Hirohito (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mai detto questo,ma se ti prende lo foia e 6 a km dal tuo letto o da un albergo,che fai?


Ehhhh, ma lo sanno tutti che Quintina si fa delle gran scorpacciate periodiche che aiutano a tenere la foia bassa....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma di cosa parli?
> anche la morfina viene usata in medicina, non penso che si debba usare normalmente non credi.
> 
> Maurizio


tu di cosa parli! paragonare una canna alle droghe pesanti è davvero troppo!
allora anche le sigarette sono una droga...come la mettiamo?


----------



## Hirohito (18 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tu di cosa parli! paragonare una canna alle droghe pesanti è davvero troppo!
> allora anche le sigarette sono una droga...come la mettiamo?


Le sigarette sono persino peggio..... e sono serio !!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ehhhh, ma lo sanno tutti che Quintina si fa delle gran scorpacciate periodiche che aiutano a tenere la foia bassa....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Lo sanno tutti chi??? 

vai a cagare Hiro! :culo:


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Le sigarette sono persino peggio..... e sono serio !!!!


appunto! 
però quelle sono legali e nessuno dice nulla....
poi per una canna sei marchiato a vita come tossico....


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Lo sanno tutti chi???
> 
> *vai a cagare Hiro*! :culo:


Hiro te la sei cercata


----------



## Hirohito (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Lo sanno tutti chi???
> 
> vai a cagare Hiro! :culo:


Ah.... si, scusa... vero...  Ti confondevo con altro utente !!!!

Sorry


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ah.... si, scusa... vero...  Ti confondevo con altro utente !!!!
> 
> Sorry


eh infatti me pareva....

lo sanno tutti che io sono una minchiapriva


----------



## Tebe (18 Luglio 2012)

la droga fa malissimo!!!Anche le canne!
Io la combatto così!

foto di tebe che da la caccia a i narcos di mariUana

http://www.google.it/imgres?q=DONNA...01&start=39&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:39,i:207


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ecco perchè sei così simpatica!
> OT strano che ti venisse la nausea in teoria la cannabis dovrebbe farla passare
> ( mai fatta una canna in vita mia)


No non è strano: a me fa venire nausea e mal di testa. Stessa cosa l'incenso. ma proseguo nella lettura che mi sono accorta che mi stavo perdendo una roba eccezionale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

:umile:





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a proposito del titolo ho già risposto
> 
> io non farei classifiche, il sesso migliore è quello di là a venire :mrgreen:


:umile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sinceramente,se non si agitavano o urlavano come dei pazzi,può benissimo accadere


ma andiamo! Non starei a commentare un rapporto consumato su un lettino di cui il mio vicino d'ombrellone non si avvede... hai presente la distanza che c'è tra un ombrellone ed un altro? Bisognerebbe essere molto... troppo... rapidi.


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

io ti posso testimoniare di rapporti avvenuti in spiaggia alla luce del sole e nessuno s'è scandalizzato.

certo...non urlavano come indemoniati e non è che facessero chissà che numeri.....però capita


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarò un maniaco sessuale,magari....ma se mi capitasse di vedere 2 che lo fanno in spiaggia verrebbe voglia anche a me


il tormentone dell'estate 2012... beh, sempre meglio dei balli di gruppo...


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il tormentone dell'estate 2012... beh, sempre meglio dei balli di gruppo...


quello di sicuro


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non parlavo di prima volta in assoluto, ma di prima volta in un rapporto occasionale
> 
> 
> Maurizio


ma se il rapporto è occasionale... la prima volta è pure l'ultima e non si hanno termini di comparazione... vado avanti a leggere...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sinceramente no, e anche se è la prima volta, questo non mi limita a fare di tutto , tamtomeno pensare di farlo la volta successiva.
> *a volte mi rimane solo il dubbio, sul aver fatto la scelta giusta quella sera , nei confronti di altre ragazze presenti.
> *
> Maurizio


Capisco, davvero. Molto nobile da parte tua... ma non puoi farti carico di tutte Maurizio. Nel frattempo ne crescono e ne nascono altre che poi cresceranno, è una lotta impari... puoi solo cercare di fare del tuo meglio, non condannarti per questo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buscopann ha detto:
> 
> 
> > La butto lì eh?
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

*allora Maurizio... per rassicurarti*

Il sesso, spesso, è tanto più soddisfacente quanto è più intenso il desiderio che ci porta a farlo.
Ora, il desiderio nella mia esperienza può accendersi per una persona che non conosco, per una che conosco ma non biblicamente, per una che conosco benissssimo.
Quindi sì, può essere bellissimo sesso anche senza sentimenti... ma se fossi in te non mi priverei di provare questi ultimi almeno una volta: è un'esperienza da fare, non averne paura. Lascia anche bei ricordi.


----------



## Tebe (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Capisco, davvero. Molto nobile da parte tua... ma non puoi farti carico di tutte Maurizio. Nel frattempo ne crescono e ne nascono altre che poi cresceranno, è una lotta impari... puoi solo cercare di fare del tuo meglio, non condannarti per questo.



:rofl:


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2012)

in spiaggia??
ma non possono andare nel mare?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> in spiaggia??
> ma non possono andare nel mare?:mrgreen:


Lo volevo suggerire io, ma poi avevo paura che Maurizio mi cazziasse. Sai, l'emulazione...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rofl:


...azzo ridi? Fa una roba peggio di Sisifo!


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo volevo suggerire io, ma poi avevo paura che Maurizio mi cazziasse. Sai, l'emulazione...



perchè? non si può fare?
che vitaccia:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Capisco, davvero. Molto nobile da parte tua... ma non puoi farti carico di tutte Maurizio. Nel frattempo ne crescono e ne nascono altre che poi cresceranno, è una lotta impari... puoi solo cercare di fare del tuo meglio, non condannarti per questo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> perchè? non si può fare?
> che vitaccia:singleeye:


come no??? e adesso????????????

vabbè dai tutti insieme una canna sotto l'ombrellone....

:canna:


----------



## Tebe (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...azzo ridi? Fa una roba peggio di Sisifo!


ma dai...sono solo taglie 40...leggere...:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Attrazione fatale
> Un giorno viene una ragazza in ufficio a cercare lavoro mi mostra il suo book e alla fine chiedo una mail per inviare gli eventuali casting e gli lascio il mio biglietto da visita, l’avvicinamento di lei per consegnargli il biglietto, mi fece provare una sensazione strana, ero inebriato dal suo profumo di pelle!
> noto che anche lei,deve aver avuto la stessa sensazione dato che mi rimaneva praticamente incollata a parlare, tutti e due con la mano sul biglietto, poi lo lascio lo prende e va via.
> Il giorno dopo mi chiama per incontrarci che vuole parlarmi, dandomi un appuntamento in un bar verso mezzogiorno, ci incontriamo e come sempre la solita sensazione, attrazione chimica, questa volta non riesco a staccarmi da lei! la invito a pranzo, andiamo in un agriturismo! mentre mangiamo inizia ad raccontarmi la sua storia di come sta vivendo con questo fidanzato, dice che è una storia finita in quanto lui l ‘ha tradita, pur avendolo perdonato e riavvicinato non riesce più a viverla come prima, quasi non sento le sue parole c’è questa attrazione che mi inebria non ho nemmeno fame, ho solo voglia di lei è chimica come una calamita mi attrae sempre di più, finiamo a mangiare, usciamo lei mi chiede di accendergli una sigaretta, questa volta arrivo troppo vicino, non riesco a fare a meno di baciarla le mie labbra si attaccano alle sue, comincia un bacio appassionato, sento tutti brividi che mi percorrono per tutto il corpo mai provato una attrazione simile, nonostante mi sia baciato con tantissime ragazze, mai provato una sensazione così travolgente!non smettiamo più! andiamo verso macchina abbracciati e baciandoci, le apro lo sportello, continuiamo a baciarci e ci sediamo tutti e due nel sedile passeggero, non la smettiamo più!
> ...


forse hai sognato...:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Attrazione fatale
> Un giorno viene una ragazza in ufficio a cercare lavoro mi mostra il suo book e alla fine chiedo una mail per inviare gli eventuali casting e gli lascio il mio biglietto da visita, l’avvicinamento di lei per consegnargli il biglietto, mi fece provare una sensazione strana, ero inebriato dal suo profumo di pelle!
> noto che anche lei,deve aver avuto la stessa sensazione dato che mi rimaneva praticamente incollata a parlare, tutti e due con la mano sul biglietto, poi lo lascio lo prende e va via.
> Il giorno dopo mi chiama per incontrarci che vuole parlarmi, dandomi un appuntamento in un bar verso mezzogiorno, ci incontriamo e come sempre la solita sensazione, attrazione chimica, questa volta non riesco a staccarmi da lei! la invito a pranzo, andiamo in un agriturismo! mentre mangiamo inizia ad raccontarmi la sua storia di come sta vivendo con questo fidanzato, dice che è una storia finita in quanto lui l ‘ha tradita, pur avendolo perdonato e riavvicinato non riesce più a viverla come prima, quasi non sento le sue parole c’è questa attrazione che mi inebria non ho nemmeno fame, ho solo voglia di lei è chimica come una calamita mi attrae sempre di più, finiamo a mangiare, usciamo lei mi chiede di accendergli una sigaretta, questa volta arrivo troppo vicino, non riesco a fare a meno di baciarla le mie labbra si attaccano alle sue, comincia un bacio appassionato, sento tutti brividi che mi percorrono per tutto il corpo mai provato una attrazione simile, nonostante mi sia baciato con tantissime ragazze, mai provato una sensazione così travolgente!non smettiamo più! andiamo verso macchina abbracciati e baciandoci, le apro lo sportello, continuiamo a baciarci e ci sediamo tutti e due nel sedile passeggero, non la smettiamo più!
> ...


maurì.. cambia spacciatore...


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> maurizio, che tanto disprezza Toy, ne è l'esatta copia al maschile. Un po' meno allegra e simpatica , a dirla tutta.
> Però mi sa che ha perso troppo tempo con modelle e ambienti ludici (ovviamente sani) e meno a studiare l'italiano che è importante.
> Non azzecca un pronome. Roba intollerabile. L'acca assassina mi ha fatto venire un crampo.
> Mi ricorda molto un vecchio utente: insonne di seattle.
> ...


Vedi  non disprezzo Toy ma la sua incoerenza sembra di parlare con 5/6 persone insieme, dopo è libera di fare quello che vuole.

Riguardo la grammatica, ti vorrei far notare una cosa, gli dai troppa importanza, per fortuna il mondo non si basa sulla grammatica
e tantomeno valuta le persone per questo, altrimenti  non avrebbero dato voce a persone come  Albert Einstein,
tantomeno avrei avuto una Laurea 24 e un Master a 26 anni ne una cattedra universitaria a 28,
sicuramente dei direttori di giornali non mi chiederebbero consulenze per come impostare il giornale per vendere di più e non sarei  invitato ogni anno  al Clio Awards di New York.

La lezione ai professorini come te,  l 'hanno data i comici Luca e Paolo a Sanremo in diretta, facendogli capire dove sono arrivati loro, pur non essendo geni nelle materie didattiche.


Riguardo la Droga, almeno che non siano tutti tossici quelli che frequentano questo forum, ho avuto una spiacevole conferma di non obiettività, non penso che non ci siano persone contrarie alla droga, se non l 'hanno fatto è solo per non discutere con gli amici mai obiettivi di questo forum, per paura di venire attaccati in massa. 


Maurizio


----------



## battiato63 (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vedi non disprezzo Toy ma la sua incoerenza sembra di parlare con 5/6 persone insieme, dopo è libera di fare quello che vuole.
> 
> Riguardo la grammatica, ti vorrei far notare una cosa, gli dai troppa importanza, per fortuna il mondo non si basa sulla grammatica
> e tantomeno valuta le persone per questo, altrimenti non avrebbero dato voce a persone come Albert Einstein,
> ...


a maurì.. rilassati....si scherza...


----------



## stellina (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> io ti posso testimoniare di rapporti avvenuti in spiaggia alla luce del sole e nessuno s'è scandalizzato.
> 
> certo...non urlavano come indemoniati e non è che facessero chissà che numeri.....però capita


 ma veramente???!!! dai mi immagino la scena della famigliola accanto che mangia il panino con la mortadella e i bimbi che fanno il castello di sabbia e questi che trombano...dai anche se mi venisse l'arrapao lo trascino nella doccia o in cabina!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Riguardo la grammatica, ti vorrei far notare una cosa, gli dai troppa importanza, per fortuna il mondo non si basa sulla grammatica
> e tantomeno valuta le persone per questo, altrimenti non avrebbero dato voce a persone come Albert Einstein,
> tantomeno avrei avuto una Laurea 24 e un Master a 26 anni ne una cattedra universitaria a 28,
> sicuramente dei direttori di giornali non mi chiederebbero consulenze per come impostare il giornale per vendere di più e non sarei invitato ogni anno al Clio Awards di New York.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rofl:


che ridi che nemmeno ero nato quando giravi tu ahahahahahaha

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ma veramente???!!! dai mi immagino la scena della famigliola accanto che mangia il panino con la mortadella e i bimbi che fanno il castello di sabbia e questi che trombano...dai anche se mi venisse l'arrapao lo trascino nella doccia o in cabina!!!!


Guarda che ci sono spiagge dove non ci sono famiglie ma solo ragazzi, ma dove vivi?

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> che ridi che nemmeno ero nato quando giravi tu ahahahahahaha
> 
> Maurizio


Credi sia un dispiacere per me?

Non capisco...

sput sput


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Credi sia un dispiacere per me?
> 
> Non capisco...
> 
> sput sput


Non  avevo dubbi al proposito.

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Guarda che ci sono spiagge dove non ci sono famiglie ma solo ragazzi, *ma dove vivi*?
> 
> Maurizio


tu su un universo parallelo...sicuro sicuro...:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non  avevo dubbi al proposito.
> 
> Maurizio


:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vedi non disprezzo Toy ma la sua incoerenza sembra di parlare con 5/6 persone insieme, dopo è libera di fare quello che vuole.
> 
> Riguardo la grammatica, ti vorrei far notare una cosa, gli dai troppa importanza, per fortuna il mondo non si basa sulla grammatica
> e tantomeno valuta le persone per questo, altrimenti non avrebbero dato voce a persone come Albert Einstein,
> ...


Càspita, hai avuto una cattedra universitaria, complimenti. A 28 anni, poi... veramente un'eccezione nel nostro panorama universitario.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2012)

Maurizio non far caso a loro, sono tutti invidiosi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Guarda che ci sono spiagge dove non ci sono famiglie ma solo ragazzi, ma dove vivi?
> 
> Maurizio


ci sono limitatori di età? ma... ad ogni modo... perdonami perchè io sono una ragazza di campagna... tu a fare sesso di fronte ad una turba di ragazzi non ti sei sentito un po'... a disagio? Magari partiva l'emulazione...


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ma veramente???!!! dai mi immagino la scena della famigliola accanto che mangia il panino con la mortadella e i bimbi che fanno il castello di sabbia e questi che trombano...dai anche se mi venisse l'arrapao lo trascino nella doccia o in cabina!!!!


immaginatela 

e ti dico,se mi ricapitasse di rivedere una scena simile,verrebbe la voglia anche a me.

certo.....tu mi dirai che ci vuole una buona dose di esibizionismo......e su quello concordo.

ma in fondo...che male c'è?    se anche i bimbi guardassero....io gli direi: "vedi tesoro? è così che si fanno i  bambini...."


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Maurizio non far caso a loro, sono tutti invidiosi.


verissimo.


----------



## battiato63 (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Càspita, hai avuto una cattedra universitaria, complimenti. A 28 anni, poi... veramente un'eccezione nel nostro panorama universitario.


la cattedra l'ha avuta in testa per caso?.. visto quello che scrive....:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> immaginatela
> 
> e ti dico,se mi ricapitasse di rivedere una scena simile,verrebbe la voglia anche a me.
> 
> ...


azz... la famiglia del mulino bianco....:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> immaginatela
> 
> e ti dico,se mi ricapitasse di rivedere una scena simile,verrebbe la voglia anche a me.
> 
> ...


beh... dipende... poi dai informazioni devianti ed è un casino. Magari io lascerei ancora la palla a fiori ed api, prima di passarla a Rocco Siffredi. Non si sa mai che andiamo a creare aspettative che poi vengono disilluse.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> la cattedra l'ha avuta in testa per caso?.. visto quello che scrive....:mrgreen:


stai buono e lascia rispondere Maurizio, invidioso!


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Càspita, hai avuto una cattedra universitaria, complimenti. A 28 anni, poi... veramente un'eccezione nel nostro panorama universitario.


Io non ci stò dentro. :rotfl::rotfl:

Ci rido, ma ci sarebbe da piangere.


----------



## battiato63 (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... dipende... poi dai informazioni devianti ed è un casino. Magari io lascerei ancora la palla a fiori ed api, prima di passarla a Rocco Siffredi. Non si sa mai che andiamo a creare aspettative che poi vengono disilluse.


parole piene di saggezza..:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io non ci stò dentro. :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ci rido, ma ci sarebbe da piangere.


Buono Tuba che vorrei capire di più... non farmi l'invidioso anche tu.


----------



## battiato63 (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stai buono e lascia rispondere Maurizio, invidioso!


invidioso di che?.. delle allucinazioni?..hahahaha


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Càspita, hai avuto una cattedra universitaria, complimenti. A 28 anni, poi... veramente un'eccezione nel nostro panorama universitario.


Pensi che il Rettore sia un pazzo? non credo dato che si è visto triplicare le iscrizioni dopo qualche anno.

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci sono limitatori di età? ma... ad ogni modo... perdonami perchè io sono una ragazza di campagna... tu a fare sesso di fronte ad una turba di ragazzi non ti sei sentito un po'... a disagio? Magari partiva l'emulazione...


ha ragione Joeyscared però! siete un pò invidiosi.
Ma che disagio...ricordo un pomeriggio in campeggio in cui mi feci un paio d'ore davvero da spiaggia e alla fine tutti i vicini ci batterono le mani.

E proprio come in spiaggia, dove avevo la tenda, era il posto dei giovani senza famiglia!!!
Certo...poi è scattata l'emulazione e tutti a trombare e drogarsi con tutti...ma vabè...

Antica.


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Pensi che il Rettore sia un pazzo? *non credo dato che si è visto triplicare le iscrizioni dopo qualche anno.
> 
> *Maurizio


con il casting includevi l'iscrizione all'università?


----------



## battiato63 (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Buono Tuba che vorrei capire di più... non farmi l'invidioso anche tu.


che c'è da capire?.... questo è un caso per il professor marcuzzi....


----------



## Tebe (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Pensi che il Rettore sia un pazzo? non credo dato che si è visto triplicare le iscrizioni dopo qualche anno.
> 
> Maurizio


Minkia!
Con la k per dare più enfasi ovviamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Pensi che il Rettore sia un pazzo? non credo dato che si è visto triplicare le iscrizioni dopo qualche anno.
> 
> Maurizio


Maurizio, cosa insegni?


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... dipende... poi dai informazioni devianti ed è un casino. Magari io lascerei ancora la palla a fiori ed api, prima di passarla a Rocco Siffredi. Non si sa mai che andiamo a creare aspettative che poi vengono disilluse.


mah...informazioni devianti in che senso?

poi oh....dipende anche dall'età dei bimbi.....se sono veramente piccolissimi,allora non credo si pongano nemmeno il problema.

se già cominciano ad avere 9-10 anni....un discorso un pò più maturo si può azzardare, non trovi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Pensi che il Rettore sia un pazzo? non credo dato che si è visto triplicare le iscrizioni dopo qualche anno.
> 
> Maurizio


no no, perchè? Se ti ha giudicato meritevole della cattedra ha fatto benissimo. E' nel suo potere assegnare cattedre universitarie e ha fatto bene, una volta ogni tanto, a premiare un giovane!


----------



## battiato63 (18 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Maurizio, cosa insegni?


psicologia:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Maurizio non far caso a loro, sono tutti invidiosi.


Sei ironico quanto un becchino dentro un carro funebre pieno, ma non riesci a rendertene conto, che tr4istezza che sei, ah dimenticavo ma tu sei un utente fico però, metti un crisantemo nell 'avatar ti raffigura di più.

Maurizio


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ha ragione Joeyscared però! siete un pò invidiosi.
> Ma che disagio...ricordo un pomeriggio in campeggio in cui mi feci un paio d'ore davvero da spiaggia e alla fine tutti i vicini ci batterono le mani.
> 
> E proprio come in spiaggia, dove avevo la tenda, era il posto dei giovani senza famiglia!!!
> ...


ma io chiedo, eccheccavolo. Data la mia scarsa conoscenza delle abitudini dei giovani d'oggi, chiedo! Non sono mica una maestra di vita io, lo dice anche Lothar...


----------



## battiato63 (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no, perchè? Se ti ha giudicato meritevole della cattedra ha fatto benissimo. E' nel suo potere assegnare cattedre universitarie e ha fatto bene, una volta ogni tanto, a premiare un giovane!


 scetate carulì.... ca l'aria è doce....


----------



## Tebe (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma io chiedo, eccheccavolo. Data la mia scarsa conoscenza delle abitudini dei giovani d'oggi, chiedo! Non sono mica una maestra di vita io, lo dice anche Lothar...


vedi che sei antica?
Cioè.
Mi stai dicendo che non hai mai scopato in spiaggia davanti a tutti e nemmeno in tenda ululando come un lupo alla luna con la gente fuori che faceva il tifo?

Ripeto.
Antica.
:blank:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

Hahahahaha hahahaha  e che cosa saresti? Un professore associato? O un ordinario?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> vedi che sei antica?
> Cioè.
> Mi stai dicendo che non hai mai scopato in spiaggia davanti a tutti e nemmeno in tenda ululando come un lupo alla luna con la gente fuori che faceva il tifo?
> 
> ...


ho dato dei baci con la lingua al parco, una volta: vale?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Hahahahaha hahahaha e che cosa saresti? Un professore associato? O un ordinario?


l'altra invidiosa


----------



## passante (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'altra invidiosa


e scommetto che di piede non arriva nemmeno al 39


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> psicologia:mrgreen:


Tecnica grafica e comunicazione visiva, se ero psicologo forse riuscivo a capirvi e forse anche a curarvi, l 'unica psicologia che conosco e quella delle tecniche di vendite, quindi non vi posso aiutare mi dispiace.



Maurizio


----------



## passante (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho dato dei baci con la lingua al parco, una volta: vale?


solo se eri nuda.


----------



## Tebe (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sei ironico quanto un becchino dentro un carro funebre pieno, ma non riesci a rendertene conto, che tr4istezza che sei, ah dimenticavo ma tu sei un utente fico però, metti un crisantemo nell 'avatar ti raffigura di più.
> 
> Maurizio


Una bara a due posti?
Figo!


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Hahahahaha hahahaha  e che cosa saresti? Un professore associato? O un ordinario?


Continua a farti le canne che è meglio.

Maurizio


----------



## passante (18 Luglio 2012)

sì però io l'ultima volta che ho giocato con voi bimbe sono stato rubinato  ora me ne vado così in castigo ci andate solo voi


----------



## battiato63 (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tecnica grafica e comunicazione visiva, se ero psicologo forse riuscivo a capirvi e forse anche a curarvi, l 'unica psicologia che conosco e quella delle tecniche di vendite, quindi non vi posso aiutare mi dispiace.
> 
> 
> 
> Maurizio


maurì.. curati forse sei ancora in tempo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tecnica grafica e comunicazione visiva, se ero psicologo forse riuscivo a capirvi e forse anche a curarvi, l 'unica psicologia che conosco e quella delle tecniche di vendite, quindi non vi posso aiutare mi dispiace.
> 
> 
> 
> Maurizio


ma non dare retta... Sai che io ho conosciuto Sepò?


----------



## lothar57 (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma io chiedo, eccheccavolo. Data la mia scarsa conoscenza delle abitudini dei giovani d'oggi, chiedo! Non sono mica una maestra di vita io, lo dice anche Lothar...



miaooo sono stato evocato...vedo...macche'Sbri le maestre si sono estinte.
Non dare retta a Tebe..e' il contagio... la sindrome del manager ammosciato che la fa farneticare...:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho dato dei baci con la lingua al parco, una volta: vale?


No mi spiace.
Ma se fosse stato un soffocotto...

Era un _soffocotto_ almeno?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> solo se eri nuda.


chi si ricorda? saranno passati 50 anni...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sei ironico quanto un becchino dentro un carro funebre pieno, ma non riesci a rendertene conto, che tr4istezza che sei, ah dimenticavo ma tu sei un utente fico però, metti un crisantemo nell 'avatar ti raffigura di più.
> 
> Maurizio


Maurizio, non arrabbiarti! Utente figo è il titolo che mi ha dato il forum, mica me lo sono messo da solo. Io non mi sento certo figo, poi oh, con te che scrivi qua chi potrebbe mai sentircisivicisi? Eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No mi spiace.
> Ma se fosse stato un soffocotto...
> 
> Era un _soffocotto_ almeno?


non mi ricordo se sentivo un senso di oppressione, francamente. No, mi pare di non aver avuto difficoltà a respirare. Ma perchè? se avevo il raffreddore era diverso?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Continua a farti le canne che è meglio.
> 
> Maurizio



Ma perché non rispondi? Che cosa saresti?


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non dare retta... Sai che io ho conosciuto Sepò?


Devo ridere?, ma quanto pensi di essere furba, fai attenzione quando sei sul lavoro a stare nei forum, può essere motivo di licenziamento.

Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tecnica grafica e comunicazione visiva


Maurizio, ce l'hai un esempio dei tuoi molteplici talenti? Tipo, una modella che hai scoperto, un prodotto che hai reclamizzato con successo, cose così. Stupiscici.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> e scommetto che di piede non arriva nemmeno al 39



In effetti ho il 37


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Devo ridere?, ma quanto pensi di essere furba, fai attenzione quando sei sul lavoro a stare nei forum, può essere motivo di licenziamento.
> 
> Maurizio


Perchè? Io l'ho conosciuto davvero! Ho anche bozze firmate da lui a casa!


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Devo ridere?, ma quanto pensi di essere furba, fai attenzione quando sei sul lavoro a stare nei forum, può essere motivo di licenziamento.
> 
> Maurizio


... poi sono in ferie...:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... poi sono in ferie...:mrgreen:


che ti si rinsecchisca il culo prensile...
ferie..

sput


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> che ti si rinsecchisca il culo prensile...
> ferie..
> 
> sput


invidiosa pure tu. Rosica!


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma perché non rispondi? Che cosa saresti?


continua a farti le canne dammi retta, se pensi che abbia dovuto fare la stessa trafila che stai ancora facendo tu in età avanzata sbagli di grosso, il dottorato lo facevo a 24 anni 

Maurizio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

E Dai non fare il timido

Dicci tutto

CdL
annualità
crediti
facoltà
...

Ma soprattutto... Cosa sei?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

uff, io credevo di fare una cosa carina parlando di Sepò a Maurizio. Volevo... va beh, ci sono rimasta male.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> chi si ricorda? saranno passati 50 anni...


Eh? Ma davvero? Sei over sessanta? Scusa, non si dovrebbe chiedere. Ma sono curioso.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> E Dai non fare il timido
> 
> Dicci tutto
> 
> ...


Potrei dirti nome e cognome almeno capiresti, ma ripeto continua a farti le canne che è meglio.

Maurizio


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh? Ma davvero? Sei over sessanta? Scusa, non si dovrebbe chiedere. Ma sono curioso.


Veramente ho 73 anni, ma sono civettuola e me ne tolgo una decina....


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Veramente ho 73 anni, ma sono civettuola e me ne tolgo una decina....


See, come no. Bricconcella.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Potrei dirti nome e cognome almeno capiresti, ma ripeto continua a farti le canne che è meglio.
> 
> Maurizio


Hha
hhahaahahahahaha e che cosa dovrei capire?

Dai falla finita e dimmi che ruolo hai!

A 24 anni facevi il dottorato? E l'hai fatto in un anno? E a 28 sei professore associato? A 30 sarai ordinario e a 32 sarai magnifico rettore della Sapienza! Il tutto scopandoti una modella diversa ogni sera, ovviamente


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

Scusa Maurizio ho riletto adesso:

Laurea a 24 e Master a 26

E il dottorato quando ce l'hai infilato?

E immagino che la laurea fosse magistrale, altrimenti non avresti potuto fare il dottorato... E quindi ti sarai diplomato a 18 anni, giusto?


----------



## Hirohito (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Pensi che il Rettore sia un pazzo? non credo dato che si è visto triplicare le iscrizioni dopo qualche anno.
> 
> Maurizio


ma da quando i rettori assegnano cattedre ? ah, si.... lavori ad harvard.... pensavo ad università italiane.....


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Hha
> hhahaahahahahaha e che cosa dovrei capire?
> 
> Dai falla finita e dimmi che ruolo hai!
> ...


Non ho  mai detto che esco con una modella diversa ogni sera, anzi ho sempre detto  che ho poco tempo libero, sicuramente quando riesco ad averlo, la mia scelta ricade su ragazze belle, dato che posso permettermelo è un reato? non penso.
Ognuno ha i suoi target di vita 

non si può discutere con voi travisate tutto e non ammettete neanche la realtà

Maurizio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> ma da quando i rettori assegnano cattedre ? ah, si.... lavori ad harvard.... pensavo ad università italiane.....



Hiro... Se ci dicesse il nome capiremmo... Ma non ce lo dice, cavoli!


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non ho  mai detto che esco con una modella diversa ogni sera, anzi ho sempre detto  che ho poco tempo libero, sicuramente quando riesco ad averlo, la mia scelta ricade su ragazze belle, dato che posso permettermelo è un reato? non penso.
> Ognuno ha i suoi target di vita
> 
> non si può discutere con voi travisate tutto e non ammettete neanche la realtà
> ...


Scusa avevo capito male mi dispiace

Pero' più della questione delle scopate con le modelle mi interessa quella del dottorato e della cattedra. Me la spieghi meglio?


----------



## geko (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa Maurizio ho riletto adesso:
> 
> Laurea a 24 e Master a 26
> 
> ...




Secondo me la facoltà in questione è la famosa 'Economia e cazzeggio'. È l'unica! 

Ah, ci sarebbe pure 'Scienze delle merendine farcite al cioccolato', ma lì figurati se ci stanno le modelle taglia 38!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusa avevo capito male mi dispiace
> 
> Pero' più della questione delle scopate con le modelle mi interessa quella del dottorato e della cattedra. Me la spieghi meglio?



quintina


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa Maurizio ho riletto adesso:
> 
> Laurea a 24 e Master a 26
> 
> ...


la laurea in scienze della comunicazioni 3+2, la mia tesi di laurea ora è un libro universitario, ha 24 anni ho iniziato a fare dottorato e  insieme  il master in marketing e comunicazione di 2 anni + lavoravo nella azienda di mio padre, non andavo a farmi le canne in giro

Maurizio


----------



## geko (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la laurea in scienze della comunicazioni 3+2, la mia tesi di laurea ora è un libro universitario, *ha* 24 anni ho iniziato a fare dottorato e  insieme  il master in marketing e comunicazione di 2 anni + lavoravo nella azienda di mio padre, non andavo a farmi le canne in giro
> 
> Maurizio


E la grammatica quando la inizi, invece? :mrgreen:

Eddai Maurì...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la laurea in scienze della comunicazioni 3+2, la mia tesi di laurea ora è un libro universitario, ha 24 anni ho iniziato a fare dottorato e  insieme  il master in marketing e comunicazione di 2 anni + lavoravo nella azienda di mio padre, non andavo a farmi le canne in giro
> 
> Maurizio


Un dottore di ricerca che scrive "ha 24 anni"

Ma fammi il piacere

E il dottorato in cosa sarebbe?


----------



## Buscopann (18 Luglio 2012)

Ma state ancora a litigà cor bocconiano? ihihihih

Buscopann


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E la grammatica quando la inizi, invece? :mrgreen:
> 
> Eddai Maurì...



Non sono mai stato bravo, poi qui scrivo veloce , prima scrivo una cosa poi la cambio senza rileggere l 'errore capita,  in grammatica nemmeno Einstein lo era ,ci sono i correttori per quello, lavoro diverso dal mio.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Un dottore di ricerca che scrive "ha 24 anni"
> 
> Ma fammi il piacere
> 
> E il dottorato in cosa sarebbe?


Si scrive poi si cancella  l 'errore capita, guarda che anche tu sbagli nel scrivere devo fartelo notare? 

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Un dottore di ricerca che scrive "ha 24 anni"
> 
> Ma fammi il piacere
> 
> E il dottorato in cosa sarebbe?


tu che dici? in veterinaria o in  scienze della comunicazione.

Maurizio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si scrive poi si cancella  l 'errore capita, guarda che anche tu sbagli nel scrivere devo fartelo notare?
> 
> Maurizio



Maurizio dai spari un sacco di cazzate

Quando hai elencato la prima volta tutti i tuoi titoli hai parlato del master e hai omesso il dottorato, che vale molto più di un master

Falla finita

Parla delle modelle se vuoi ma lascia perdere il mondo accademico, visto che qui ci sono diversi utenti che ci lavorano e le tue cazzate non ce le beviamo


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Maurizio dai spari un sacco di cazzate
> 
> Quando hai elencato la prima volta tutti i tuoi titoli hai parlato del master e hai omesso il dottorato, che vale molto più di un master
> 
> ...


Ho scritto che ho una cattedra universitaria,  non mi sembra che potrei averla senza dottorato non credi.
Nel privato è più importante il master del dottorato.


Maurizio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho scritto che ho una cattedra universitaria,  non mi sembra che potrei averla senza dottorato non credi.
> Nel privato è più importante il master del dottorato.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


 
Ma che vuol dire che hai la cattedra? Io ho avuto titolarità di insegnamento per 5 anni senza avere il dottorato! Cosa intendi per "cattedra"? Sei ricercatore? Che cavolo sei?


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma che vuol dire che hai la cattedra? Io ho avuto titolarità di insegnamento per 5 anni senza avere il dottorato! Cosa intendi per "cattedra"? Sei ricercatore? Che cavolo sei?


in questo momento sono  ordinario prima provvisorio

Maurizio


----------



## aristocat (18 Luglio 2012)

Io invidio chi riesce a distaccare la parte sentimentale dalla parte del piacere e del coinvolgimento fisico. E quindi, a fare del "bel sesso" senza sentimento.
A moltissimi capita, a me non è ancora capitato. In alcuni casi penso che riuscire a far sesso così, possa evitare molti casini, specie con certe persone con cui razionalmente sai che non conviene imbarcarsi in una storia d'amore.
non so se mi spiego, mi si sono intrecciati i pensieri... :singleeye:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> in questo momento sono  ordinario prima provvisorio
> 
> Maurizio



Maurizio sei un cazzaro

È impossibile essere professore ordinario a 33 anni

È il top della carriera


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Maurizio sei un cazzaro
> 
> È impossibile essere professore ordinario a 33 anni
> 
> È il top della carriera


chiedi in giro ti ricrederai,  per 4 anni ho fatto il provvisorio o associato non so come si chiama da voi, si passa in base al punteggio e i meriti, se tu avessi fatto il dottorato prima e un master più convegni vari forse ora lo saresti anche tu.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> chiedi in giro ti ricrederai,  per 4 anni ho fatto il provvisorio o associato non so come si chiama da voi, si passa in base al punteggio e i meriti, se tu avessi fatto il dottorato prima e un master più convegni vari forse ora lo saresti anche tu.
> 
> Maurizio


Poi il fatto di essere stato premiato al Clio Awards, ha aperto molte strade.

Maurizio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> chiedi in giro ti ricrederai,  per 4 anni ho fatto il provvisorio o associato non so come si chiama da voi, si passa in base al punteggio e i meriti, se tu avessi fatto il dottorato prima e un master più convegni vari forse ora lo saresti anche tu.
> 
> Maurizio


Hahahahaha smettila di dire stronzate! Non è che da noi si dice in modo diverso! Tu non hai idea di cosa sia la carriera universitaria, non hai idea di cosa sia un associato, un ordinario, un concorso!


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Hahahahaha smettila di dire stronzate! Non è che da noi si dice in modo diverso! Tu non hai idea di cosa sia la carriera universitaria, non hai idea di cosa sia un associato, un ordinario, un concorso!


Allora domattina chiedi se si può essere ordinari a 32 anni, poi ne riparliamo, adesso vado a cena sono invitato, ti auguro buona cena anche a te.

Maurizio


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Luglio 2012)

Ambiente universitario anche io, ricercatrice.

Adesso per ottenere un posto nell'università, dopo il dottorato, sono necessari 2-3 post-doc (o assegni di ricerca, come si dice in Italia). Ciascuno di 2-3 anni.
Non è possibile arrivare a professore associato senza almeno un post-doc.
I rettori in Italia NON hanno il potere di assegnare cattedre a chi vogliono.
Lo so, lo so, i concorsi spesso hanno un vincitore già scritto, ma non si può prescindere completamente dal punteggio, che è appunto dato dall'esperienza.

Insomma, a 28 anni professore universitario, è impossibile.

A meno che, non si stia parlando di quelle università un pò farlocche... allora, va bè, non so dire nulla.

Maurizio, scusa, io alla tua storia di sesso ci credo senza problemi, ma a 'sta storia, essendo dentro i vari meccanismi, proprio no.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Luglio 2012)

Piccola rettifica.
Adesso le Università hanno la possibilità, in certi casi, di offrire una cattedra da ordinario a uno studioso di chiara fama, purchè ci siano i fondi e il via libera del Ministero, ma non conosco bene il percorso.
Per chiara fama però, non basta pubblicare la tesi di dottorato.
Si parla di anni di ricerca e di un curriculum impressionante.

Nel mio ambiente, per esempio, quasi tutti lo fanno, pubblicare la tesi intendo...


----------



## Flavia (18 Luglio 2012)

31 pagine di post, non ho tempo di leggere tutto
c'è qualche anima gentile che mi fa un riassunto?
grazie


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> 31 pagine di post, non ho tempo di leggere tutto
> c'è qualche anima gentile che mi fa un riassunto?
> grazie


Pare che Maurizio sia riuscito a diventare professore universitario ordinario quando di solito in Italia ci si laurea.

Dopo questa,c'è chi aspetta l'avvento dei Grandi Antichi,ormai prossimo


----------



## Conoscevo Sepo (18 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ambiente universitario anche io, ricercatrice.
> 
> Adesso per ottenere un posto nell'università, dopo il dottorato, sono necessari 2-3 post-doc (o assegni di ricerca, come si dice in Italia). Ciascuno di 2-3 anni.
> Non è possibile arrivare a professore associato senza almeno un post-doc.
> ...


Invidiosa, sei un'invidiosa, io sono una fan di Sgnaurizio, non capirete mai chi sono... non ci prenderete mai!


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2012)

Sei il TROTA ????  Laureato e cattedratico.........A TIRANA 

Papà come stà, tutto bene ?


----------



## Conoscevo Sepo (18 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sei il TROTA ????  Laureato e cattedratico.........A TIRANA
> 
> Papà come stà, tutto bene ?


ci avevo pensato pure io, poi ho capito che la mia era invidia... pentiti!


----------



## Flavia (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Pare che Maurizio sia riuscito a diventare professore universitario ordinario quando di solito in Italia ci si laurea.
> 
> Dopo questa,c'è chi aspetta l'avvento dei Grandi Antichi,ormai prossimo


però, peròòòòòòòòòòòòòòòò
ma complimenti
non è mica da tutti, no aspetta mi ricordo del caso Martone, ma non so se lui era ordinario
comunque in università ne ho viste di tutti i colori, non c'è da stupirsene
una cosa mi sfugge fa il professore ed anche il selezionatore di modelle?


----------



## Leda (18 Luglio 2012)

Conoscevo Sepo ha detto:


> poi ho capito che la mia era invidia... pentiti!


 Muoiooooooo :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Conoscevo Sepo (18 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> però, peròòòòòòòòòòòòòòòò
> ma complimenti
> non è mica da tutti, no aspetta mi ricordo del caso Martone, ma non so se lui era ordinario
> comunque in università ne ho viste di tutti i colori, non c'è da stupirsene
> una cosa mi sfugge fa il professore ed anche il selezionatore di modelle?


ma solo nel tempo libero, invidiosa! Rosica!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2012)

Conoscevo Sepo ha detto:


> Invidiosa, sei un'invidiosa, io sono una fan di Sgnaurizio, non capirete mai chi sono... non ci prenderete mai!


Amica ottuagenaria, come va?


----------



## Conoscevo Sepo (18 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Amica ottuagenaria, come va?


Come hai fatto a riconoscermi? eppure il mio maestro era Stanislao Moulinski....


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> però, peròòòòòòòòòòòòòòòò
> ma complimenti
> non è mica da tutti, no aspetta mi ricordo del caso Martone, ma non so se lui era ordinario
> comunque in università ne ho viste di tutti i colori, non c'è da stupirsene
> una cosa mi sfugge fa il professore ed anche il selezionatore di modelle?



Non so se è il caso di Maurizio,  professori ordinari ci si diventa anche "per chiara fama" molte Università ambiscono ad avere professori famosi per aumentare il loro prestigio, l 'età non centra.


----------



## Flavia (18 Luglio 2012)

Conoscevo Sepo ha detto:


> ma solo nel tempo libero, invidiosa! Rosica!


senti cara da come parli, mi conosci ma chi sei?
si rosico, ma ancora per poco, perchè sono a dieta ferrea, altro che 40, io miro ad una 38!!!!:carneval:



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non so se è il caso di Maurizio,  professori ordinari ci si diventa anche "per chiara fama" molte Università ambiscono ad avere professori famosi per aumentare il loro prestigio, l 'età non centra.


quindi farsi un fondo a campana (scusate il francesismo), studiare, avere idee brillanti non conta un tubo
i concorsi? pura formalità
conta essere figlio di, oppure avere una grossa scorta di antiacido ed accettare di tutto


----------



## Hirohito (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non so se è il caso di Maurizio,  professori ordinari ci si diventa anche "per chiara fama" molte Università ambiscono ad avere professori famosi per aumentare il loro prestigio, l 'età non centra.


Le chiamate di ordinari x chiara fama in virtù della legge 240 in Italia si contano sulle dita di una mano. E comunque non le decidono i Rettori. Maurizio non ha la più pallida idea di come stiano le cose in Italia. Ha usato termini che non esistono, come ordinario "provvisorio" ed altri. 
Non voglio essere disfattista, ma direi che o si tratta di università estera e privata, o e' un cazzaro.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> L
> Non voglio essere disfattista, ma direi che o si tratta di università estera e privata, *o e' un cazzaro.*


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! Chi? Maurizietto mio?! Dove??? COME??!?!?!? AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> senti cara da come parli, mi conosci ma chi sei?
> si rosico, ma ancora per poco, perchè sono a dieta ferrea, altro che 40, io miro ad una 38!!!!:carneval:
> 
> 
> ...


Se domandi in giro, quanto prende di stipendio un professore ordinario "di chiara fama" ti prende un infarto.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2012)

Ammazza, ho trovato pure Tebe:


----------



## Flavia (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se domandi in giro, quanto prende di stipendio un professore ordinario "di chiara fama" ti prende un infarto.


conosco i meccanismi che fanno muovere l'università
conosco gli stipendi dal professorone all'ultimo ricercatore che campa di borsa
e conosco anche il giro di soldi sottobanco
no, l'infarto non mi coglie, piuttosto mi coglie una iperacidità gastrica a conoscere la realtà delle cose
necessito di un malox:unhappy:


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Le chiamate di ordinari x chiara fama in virtù della legge 240 in Italia si contano sulle dita di una mano. E comunque non le decidono i Rettori. Maurizio non ha la più pallida idea di come stiano le cose in Italia. Ha usato termini che non esistono, come ordinario "provvisorio" ed altri.
> Non voglio essere disfattista, ma direi che o si tratta di università estera e privata, o e' un cazzaro.


Maurizio forse è un cazzaro non lo so, tu sei fuori strada,  le chiamate di ordinari x chiara fama avvengono per commissione di 3 Professori ordinari, la commissione la sceglie il Rettore, chi pensi che decida su chi scegliere? tuo nonno? haahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## passante (18 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ambiente universitario anche io, ricercatrice.


anche il mio compagno è ricercatore. di carriere non ne so, ma col camice è un gran figo


----------



## Hirohito (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se domandi in giro, quanto prende di stipendio un professore ordinario "di chiara fama" ti prende un infarto.


Altra stronzata. La chiamata x chiara fama ti inquadra comunque nel ruolo nazionale, con gli stipendi che sono visibili a tutti in rete. Buoni stipendi, ma non da arricchirsi. Un manager privato guadagna come minimo il triplo. Come minimo.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ammazza, ho trovato pure Tebe:


ma chi è sta bruttona tu moglie hahahahahaahahahahhahaha  ti mette anche le corna? in tal caso saresti fortunato! hahahahahahaahhahahaha
ce dice con la foto tua, fate na bella coppia hahahaahahahahahahahah


----------



## Hirohito (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Maurizio forse è un cazzaro non lo so, tu sei fuori strada,  le chiamate di ordinari x chiara fama avvengono per commissione di 3 Professori ordinari, la commissione la sceglie il Rettore, chi pensi che decida su chi scegliere? tuo nonno? haahahahahahahahahahaha


No, non e' così . La chiave di volta sono senato accademico e cda. Il rettore e' solo una delle pedine, e certamente non la più importante. Ripeto, a meno che si tratti di università privata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> anche il mio compagno è ricercatore. di carriere non ne so, ma col camice è un gran figo


anche Sgnaurizio. Per me è come una droga ormai.


----------



## Eliade (18 Luglio 2012)

http://www4.uninsubria.it/on-line/h...---professori-e-ricercatori/articolo1376.html
http://www.unibo.it/Portale/Personale/Lavorare+Unibo/docric/chiaraf.htm
http://www.roars.it/online/?p=5278
http://www.irpa.eu/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/reclutamentoAB.pdf

Non sono ricercatrice ma mi sembra di aver capito che la facoltà propone e il Ministero approva.


----------



## Eliade (18 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> anche il mio compagno è ricercatore. di carriere non ne so, ma col camice è un gran figo


E con questo il caso è chiuso! :giudice:

Approvo il compagno di passante col camice!! :condom:


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Altra stronzata. La chiamata x chiara fama ti inquadra comunque nel ruolo nazionale, con gli stipendi che sono visibili a tutti in rete. Buoni stipendi, ma non da arricchirsi. Un manager privato guadagna come minimo il triplo. Come minimo.


Privato cosa centra? hai scoperto l 'acqua calda?


----------



## Hirohito (18 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> http://www4.uninsubria.it/on-line/h...---professori-e-ricercatori/articolo1376.html
> http://www.unibo.it/Portale/Personale/Lavorare+Unibo/docric/chiaraf.htm
> http://www.roars.it/online/?p=5278
> http://www.irpa.eu/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/reclutamentoAB.pdf
> ...


Ecco. Il Rettore e' di fatto spesso solo un notaio.Decidono le facoltà che, tra l'altro, gestiscono i budget ed i punti organico. Sulla retribuzione come si legge chiaramente, si rientra nel quadro nazionale. Un ordinario ha uno stipendio che oscilla dai 3000 euro iniziali ai 5500 di fine carriera (40 anni di anzianità in ruolo, pochi ci arrivano)


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma chi è sta bruttona tu moglie hahahahahaahahahahhahaha  ti mette anche le corna? in tal caso saresti fortunato! hahahahahahaahhahahaha
> ce dice con la foto tua, fate na bella coppia hahahaahahahahahahahah


Esatto. Bona, vè?


----------



## Hirohito (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Privato cosa centra? hai scoperto l 'acqua calda?


Vai a laura', bimbo.
Stai parlando con uno che lavora dove dici di lavorare tu.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

requisiti per chiamata per chiara fama:



ricoprire da almeno un triennio analoga posizione in Università straniere o internazionali;
essere stati insigniti di alti riconoscimenti scientifici in ambito internazionale;
avere ricoperto per almeno un triennio incarichi direttivi in qualificati istituti di ricerca internazionali.

Secondo voi chiamano uno con la laurea in Scienze della Comunicazione che seleziona modelle per i casting? Va bene che nell'università italiana si vede di tutto... ma scoppierebbe una rivoluzione!


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> http://www4.uninsubria.it/on-line/h...---professori-e-ricercatori/articolo1376.html
> http://www.unibo.it/Portale/Personale/Lavorare+Unibo/docric/chiaraf.htm
> http://www.roars.it/online/?p=5278
> http://www.irpa.eu/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/reclutamentoAB.pdf
> ...



Che googlona che sei hahahaahahahahhahaha delle vere braccia rubate all'agricoltura hahahahahaahahahhaha


----------



## Eliade.temp (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che googlona che sei hahahaahahahahhahaha delle vere braccia rubate all'agricoltura hahahahahaahahahhaha


L'ho fatto per te, così eviti di sparare altre sciocchezze! 
Ringrazia!


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Vai a laura', bimbo.
> Stai parlando con uno che lavora dove dici di lavorare tu.


Sarebbe? haahahahahahahhahahahahahaha


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> requisiti per chiamata per chiara fama:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No vabbè. Ma di che cazzo stiamo parlando. Dico, la tempistica: 24 anni laurea, 26 master e a 28 anni cattedra universitaria. In due anni, QUALE ACCIDENTI DI CHIARA FAMA AVRA' MAI OTTENUTO? EH? Boh. Poi mi tocca pure leggere gente che scrive "mah, ma io a Maurizio ci credo, mica lo so se è un cazzaro, eheheheheh". Un cazzo.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Eliade.temp ha detto:


> L'ho fatto per te, così eviti di sparare altre sciocchezze!
> Ringrazia!



mi hai potatato la vigna? ahahahahhahahahahahaa sei gentile grazie hahahaahhahahaha


----------



## Hirohito (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sarebbe? haahahahahahahhahahahahahaha


Sarebbe che adesso smetto di perder tempo con te.
cazzaro


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Sarebbe che adesso smetto di perder tempo con te.
> cazzaro


no dai, perchè sei così simpatico, hahahahahahaahhahahah  ora sono serio, mi dici che lavoro fai?  hahahahahaahahahhahahhahahahahha


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Sarebbe che adesso smetto di perder tempo con te.
> cazzaro


peccato che usi l 'apple altrimenti mi divertivo molto di più hahahahaahahahahahhahaha


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

e qui ritorniamo all'annoso problema del non foraggiare i troll.......


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> e qui ritorniamo all'annoso problema del non foraggiare i troll.......


occhio che tu usi il pc mi posso divertire con te hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Leda (18 Luglio 2012)

Questo thread fa rotolare le palle a terra.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Questo thread fa rotolare le palle a terra.


ma chi è sto gatto brutto haahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Fabry (18 Luglio 2012)

Conoscevo Sepo ha detto:


> Invidiosa, sei un'invidiosa, io sono una fan di Sgnaurizio, non capirete mai chi sono... non ci prenderete mai!


Fan di Person of interest?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Fan di Person of interest?


Gran serie.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Maurizio sei un cazzaro
> 
> È impossibile essere professore ordinario a 33 anni
> 
> È il top della carriera


Vero io infatti sono docente straordinario...superlativo e ablativo assoluto.


----------



## Fabry (18 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gran serie.



Piace molto anche a me :up:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Le chiamate di ordinari x chiara fama in virtù della legge 240 in Italia si contano sulle dita di una mano. E comunque non le decidono i Rettori. Maurizio non ha la più pallida idea di come stiano le cose in Italia. Ha usato termini che non esistono, come ordinario "provvisorio" ed altri.
> Non voglio essere disfattista, ma direi che o si tratta di università estera e privata, o e' un cazzaro.


Infatti io sono per chiara fama...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ordinario di monologia applicata...alla ca foscari...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (18 Luglio 2012)

Conoscevo Sepo ha detto:


> Invidiosa, sei un'invidiosa, io sono una fan di Sgnaurizio, non capirete mai chi sono... non ci prenderete ma*i*!


:risata:


----------



## Tebe (18 Luglio 2012)

io non ci sto più dentro in questo forum.
Avete superato anche me in cretinite.

Vi prego...tornate in voi....mi fate paura.....







Admin....


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io non ci sto più dentro in questo forum.
> Avete superato anche me in cretinite.
> 
> Vi prego...tornate in voi....mi fate paura.....
> ...


:scared:


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2012)

Maurizietto, ma non avevi promesso che non ci raccontavi più un beato cazzo di te?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> Maurizietto, ma non avevi promesso che non ci raccontavi più un beato cazzo di te?:mrgreen:


ma no, lascialo fare...


----------



## battiato63 (19 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma no, lascialo fare...


noooo per carità... se questo inizia ci vuole la carriola per trasportare le palle, talmente ce le fa scendere


----------



## Eliade (19 Luglio 2012)

Ma Maurizio è rimasto incastrato in una 38? :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma Maurizio è rimasto incastrato in una 38? :singleeye:


Oggi sta tentando di riportare Tuba e Quinty alla società civile. Che impegno quel ragazzo!


----------



## Eliade (19 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oggi sta tentando di riportare Tuba e Quinty alla società civile. Che impegno quel ragazzo!


Impegno per il sociale eh...bene bene...:rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma Maurizio è rimasto incastrato in una 38? :singleeye:


Oggi aveva il Consiglio di Facoltà


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Oggi aveva il Consiglio di Facoltà


Starà correggendo gli scritti d'esame.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Starà correggendo gli scritti d'esame.



Non gli starà funzionando il traduttore di google, da italiano a mauriziese


Luca


----------



## battiato63 (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Attrazione fatale
> Un giorno viene una ragazza in ufficio a cercare lavoro mi mostra il suo book e alla fine chiedo una mail per inviare gli eventuali casting e gli lascio il mio biglietto da visita, l’avvicinamento di lei per consegnargli il biglietto, mi fece provare una sensazione strana, ero inebriato dal suo profumo di pelle!
> noto che anche lei,deve aver avuto la stessa sensazione dato che mi rimaneva praticamente incollata a parlare, tutti e due con la mano sul biglietto, poi lo lascio lo prende e va via.
> Il giorno dopo mi chiama per incontrarci che vuole parlarmi, dandomi un appuntamento in un bar verso mezzogiorno, ci incontriamo e come sempre la solita sensazione, attrazione chimica, questa volta non riesco a staccarmi da lei! la invito a pranzo, andiamo in un agriturismo! mentre mangiamo inizia ad raccontarmi la sua storia di come sta vivendo con questo fidanzato, dice che è una storia finita in quanto lui l ‘ha tradita, pur avendolo perdonato e riavvicinato non riesce più a viverla come prima, quasi non sento le sue parole c’è questa attrazione che mi inebria non ho nemmeno fame, ho solo voglia di lei è chimica come una calamita mi attrae sempre di più, finiamo a mangiare, usciamo lei mi chiede di accendergli una sigaretta, questa volta arrivo troppo vicino, non riesco a fare a meno di baciarla le mie labbra si attaccano alle sue, comincia un bacio appassionato, sento tutti brividi che mi percorrono per tutto il corpo mai provato una attrazione simile, nonostante mi sia baciato con tantissime ragazze, mai provato una sensazione così travolgente!non smettiamo più! andiamo verso macchina abbracciati e baciandoci, le apro lo sportello, continuiamo a baciarci e ci sediamo tutti e due nel sedile passeggero, non la smettiamo più!
> ...


bel film.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (19 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Starà correggendo gli scritti d'esame.





quintina ha detto:


> Oggi aveva il Consiglio di Facoltà


Non capite un tubo voi!!! 
La sua scheda sarà così: prima mattina seduta di laurea di cui è l'onoratissimo presidente, mattinata esami, primo pomeriggio conferenza stampa sul suo ultimo lavoro a livello internazionale, ore 18 consiglio di facoltà e approvazioni piani di studio, in serata poi va in hotel a valutare le modelle.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2012)

Bastardoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

dove seiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Maurizio è un narciso capisci?
Non te....

Capisci la differenza?


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oggi sta tentando di riportare Tuba e Quinty alla società civile. Che impegno quel ragazzo!


Se è vero che lavori nel mio ambiente, dovresti aver capito cosa avevo da fare ieri.... ne ho viste molte di 40



Maurizio


----------



## battiato63 (20 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non capite un tubo voi!!!
> La sua scheda sarà così: prima mattina seduta di laurea di cui è l'onoratissimo presidente, mattinata esami, primo pomeriggio conferenza stampa sul suo ultimo lavoro a livello internazionale, ore 18 consiglio di facoltà e approvazioni piani di studio, in serata poi va in hotel a valutare le modelle. View attachment 5052


ma quando se la fa una scopata?... così almeno si calma..:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> anche il mio compagno è ricercatore. di carriere non ne so, ma col camice è un gran figo


miiiii


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ma quando se la fa una scopata?... così almeno si calma..:mrgreen:


E secondo te che ci va a fare in hotel la sera?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se è vero che lavori nel mio ambiente, dovresti aver capito cosa avevo da fare ieri.... ne ho viste molte di 40
> 
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Non lavoro all'università io. Voglio dire... se sei professore universitario immagino che tu lavori all'università... o no?


----------



## battiato63 (20 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non lavoro all'università io. Voglio dire... se sei professore universitario immagino che tu lavori all'università... o no?


si fa il bidello.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non lavoro all'università io. Voglio dire... se sei professore universitario immagino che tu lavori all'università... o no?


non faccio solo quello.

Maurizio


----------

